# Which wax is best? (Lets end it all right here)



## WhiZa (Sep 5, 2002)

Which wax do you suggest?


----------



## WhiZa (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: Which wax is best? (WhiZa)*

Also, how often do you apply?


----------



## IzedTrek (May 31, 2002)

*Re: Which wax is best? (WhiZa)*

I don't apply my wax on a schedule, don't know if I should, but I don't. Every time after I wash my car, if I'm too short on time to wax, I definetely hit it with the quick detailer, by meguiers, helps keep it shiney and smooth. But I probably wax my car more often than the normal person would.
Nothing else touches my car but mothers or meguiers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crunchy (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (IzedTrek)*

ive used meguiars 26 since time began. i wax just about every oil change. you can tell if ya need to wax two ways; one is look at the condition of the beads of water as you are rinsing your freshly washed car. are they nicely formed (well rounded) and everywhere? or are the beads misshapen and infrequent in appearance? you want to maintain the former. another test is after the car is washed and dry. fold one of your polishing cloths over a few times and rub it into your paint w/ moderate pressure in a twisting motion. does it squeak, and / or feel resistant? is so wax now. i usually go overboard and polish every second or third wax routine just to make sure paint is as clean as possible.


_Modified by crunchy at 8:29 PM 5-22-2003_


----------



## ee-gti (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Which wax is best? (WhiZa)*

Pinnacle Souveran


----------



## B95P (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (WhiZa)*

The truth I feel is that at a certain point all you are doing is spittin hairs. The key to _any_ unreal shine is a perfect surface. 
That being said my vote is S100. As it is so insanely easy and quick to apply. While providing decent durability and a mighty fine shine on my cars freshly polished surface(SEPC+PC+Meguiar's foam pad).


----------



## Mex gti (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (B95P)*

Good ol`Turtle Wax







.
I only use Meguiars, but thst because its the only brand name we got here


----------



## ReflexGTI1.8T (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Mex gti)*

Meguires HiTech Yellow wax is the shiznizzlebamskizzleski
fiirst coat feels like silk and the rest feel like warm apple pie!


----------



## nsmsam (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (ReflexGTI1.8T)*

for peoples like Meguiars, which product of Meguiars do they use and satisfy? CleanerWax? Quick Wax? or Gold class?


----------



## Madbora (May 25, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (nsmsam)*

I use mothers


----------



## Kevin V (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (WhiZa)*

Let's see how they ranked in the Guru Report out of 46 products tested:
#1 Zaino 
#2 P21S (S100 is essentially the same)
#3 Klasse All in One Sealant & Glaze
#10 Mothers Gold
#13 One Grand Blitz 
#18 Meguiars Gold Class 
#29 Zymol


----------



## P (Jun 2, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Madbora)*

Zaino works best for me. I do the whole car with 2-3 coats of Z2 each time, and followup with Z6 after each wash. I like the long lasting shine and ease of care after the initial application.
This was 4 months after the last application.










_Modified by P at 1:11 PM 5-28-2003_


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Kevin V)*

on my black mk3 i use:
Dawn to clean the ****e off
meguaires #9
Clearkote vanilla mousse hand glaze
S100 detail gloss enhancer (it's tough to put on, but adds lots of depth)
s100 paste wax (1 week later)

I wish the cam worked, there is no reason my car should look this good at 110k. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (troze1200)*

every 3 months: 
Griot's Paint Cleaning Clay with Speed Shine
Griot's Best of Show Wax (2 coats)
every 6 months: 
Griot's Paint Cleaning Clay with Speed Shine
Griot's Machine Polish 2 and 3
Griot's Best of Show Wax (2 coats)
You could say I'm kind of partial to Griot's Garage products.


----------



## Dub'lin (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: Which wax is best? (1a3trek)*

It's not so much about product. . . . it's just as important if not more so, preparation and technique.


----------



## abdrury (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Dub'lin)*

P...thats a very, very, very, did i mention VERY bea-uuuteeeful car.


----------



## euro90gtx (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Which wax is best? (WhiZa)*

Mothers!


----------



## P (Jun 2, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (abdrury)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abdrury* »_P...thats a very, very, very, did i mention VERY bea-uuuteeeful car.









Thanks!


----------



## B95P (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (1a3trek)*

Wow you polish alot







. Why so much? You must use the right stuff to wash, dry and remove waxs with so your surface can not be in that bad of shape every 6 months.


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (B95P)*

black car and i live in washington. the land of rain and logging trucks.


----------



## skizzott (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Which wax is best? (1a3trek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1a3trek* »_black car and i live in washington. the land of rain and logging trucks. 

ANd his car is very clean looking, very nice!! I have a question. After you get something painted (in my case a new bumper) how long till you can wax it? I thought someone told me once, not to wax a new paint job for the first 6 months, but I need clarification so I don't screw anything up when I get my new bumper and fender. Thanks.


----------



## cratz2 (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (WhiZa)*

I'm a Klasse fan. Worked stunningly well on my red 99 Civic Si. Also works very well on my dark metallic gray/black 88 BMW 535 and the wife's silver 2001 Caravan. Was less impressive on my wife's black 1999 Jetta and by buddies Toreador Red (burgundy) Contour SVT. I'm also not impressed at all with how it works on white vehicles - 1993-ish Geo Tracker and moms Grand Prix. Meguiar's cleaner/wax works best on the white ones... that Tracker went from blah to sparkling white in about an hour. My wife couldn't believe the difference.


----------



## JR! (Mar 24, 2002)

*Re: Which wax is best? (P)*

What rims are those & are they available in 16"?

_Quote, originally posted by *P* »_


----------



## VR6west (Jun 29, 2000)

*Re: Which wax is best? (JR!)*

Does anyone from the old gti-vr6 list remember the infamous Wax Thread, or am I dating myself?


----------



## rubenl (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (MikeBlaze)*

Zaino !!!!
















Zymol...









_Modified by rubenl at 9:39 PM 6-5-2003_


_Modified by rubenl at 9:44 PM 6-5-2003_


----------



## repooponus (Apr 30, 2003)

we use 3m paste wax at my work it works great


----------



## mac girl (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (WhiZa)*

einszett (1Z) Glanz Wax
I love this on my Passat! Very easy to use and results in a carnauba-like shine that is more durable. For me time efficiency is of the essence, best shine in the least amount of time. I prep paint with ClayMagic clay bar and Medallion Premium Paint Cleaner and then apply the wax. I wash with einszett Exclusiv Shampoo and it restores the gloss. I've gotten a good 6 months of protection - garaged and not a daily driver.


----------



## StattlichPassat (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (WhiZa)*

Zaino isn't a wax, it's a polish. But nonetheless...







Don't settle for anything less.


----------



## StattlichPassat (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (StattlichPassat)*

Lemme reiterate... *Zaino*.


----------



## ab8349 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: Which wax is best? (mac girl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mac girl* »_einszett (1Z) Glanz Wax
I love this on my Passat! Very easy to use and results in a carnauba-like shine that is more durable. For me time efficiency is of the essence, best shine in the least amount of time. I prep paint with ClayMagic clay bar and Medallion Premium Paint Cleaner and then apply the wax. I wash with einszett Exclusiv Shampoo and it restores the gloss. I've gotten a good 6 months of protection - garaged and not a daily driver. 

For those that don't have a garage, and DO have a daily driver, expect about 6 DAYS worth of protection from Einszett Glanz.


----------



## mac girl (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (ab8349)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ab8349* »_
For those that don't have a garage, and DO have a daily driver, expect about 6 DAYS worth of protection from Einszett Glanz.

I take it you had a bad experience with einszett wax? Why do you say the protection only lasts 6 days?


----------



## Greyfax (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (StattlichPassat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StattlichPassat* »_Zaino isn't a wax, it's a polish. But nonetheless...







Don't settle for anything less.

Thank you - I was wondering when someone was going to point this out. That having been said, wouldn't it be best to apply a pure white Carnuba wax over the Zaino? 
Also, I noticed that Menzerna hasn't been mentioned. Some people would argue that Menzerna is better than Zaino - it's what Mercedes Benz uses right from the factory.


----------



## B95P (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Greyfax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Greyfax* »_
Thank you - I was wondering when someone was going to point this out. That having been said, wouldn't it be best to apply a pure white Carnuba wax over the Zaino? 
Also, I noticed that Menzerna hasn't been mentioned. Some people would argue that Menzerna is better than Zaino - it's what Mercedes Benz uses right from the factory.

Zaino is a polish in name only. In no way does it have any abrasive qualities, so why it is called a polish is anyones guess







. He is rumored to be coming out with a product that is abrasive tho


----------



## Captain Jack (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: Which wax is best? (B95P)*

Meguiars gold class Step 3 Caranuba Wax before every show. I also use Quick Detailer. Pretty much every cleaning product I own (which is a lot) is Meguiars.


----------



## Greyfax (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (B95P)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B95P* »_
Zaino is a polish in name only. In no way does it have any abrasive qualities, so why it is called a polish is anyones guess







. He is rumored to be coming out with a product that is abrasive tho

No, Zaino is a true polish because it is not a wax. Polish, by definition, is not abrasive. You're thinking of a 'compound'. Zaino is not a wax, it is a true polish.


----------



## rubenl (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Greyfax)*

whatever it is , it makes the paint look like a mirror...


----------



## Greyfax (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (ee-gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ee-gti* »_Pinnacle Souveran

Better than Zaino - especially on black cars! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## heysuperman (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Which wax is best? (WhiZa)*

YA LEFT OUT 3M!


----------



## Kevin V (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (rubenl)*

Think of Zaino as a synthetic polymer.
No abraisives, no silicons, no wax.
It would be a great idea to buy a copy of the Guru Report and read all the info about it. You'll learn alot about all the products, including how they rate to each other. And of course, trying different products for yourself.
With that said, ZAINO RULES!!!










_Modified by Kevin V at 1:06 AM 6-12-2003_


----------



## GTIGuy01 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (WhiZa)*

Every three Months,
Wash with Meg. #00 Tech Wash (weekly)
1st. Machine applied Medallion Paint Cleaner
2nd. Clay Magic Bar/Spray (entire car)
3rd. Machine applied Meg. #7 Show Car Glaze
4th. Machine applied Mag. #26 Yellow Wax
5th. Hand applied P21S 2 coats...
Works awsome, I've got a few 1st and 2nd.
place awards to prove this works really well. But it's also 
a lotta work.
_ *I have a Tornado Red GTI* _ 

[

_Modified by GTIGuy01 at 1:09 PM 6-12-2003_


_Modified by GTIGuy01 at 8:25 PM 7-2-2003_


----------



## Greyfax (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (GTIGuy01)*

What color is your car?
Pure white Carnauba's are better than yellow Carnauba's. (regarding your #4)


----------



## GTIGuy01 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Greyfax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Greyfax* »_What color is your car?
Pure white Carnauba's are better than yellow Carnauba's. (regarding your #4)

I have a Tornado Red GTI , Why would a white carnauba work better than a yellow, and what brand of white would you recommend???


----------



## WhiZa (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: Which wax is best? (GTIGuy01)*

Since we're on the topic of different colored products. Would a yellow clay bar (or any color) be any different then a blue clay bar on my indigo blue gti?


----------



## Greyfax (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (GTIGuy01)*

Whites are more pure than yellows, thus giving less color distortion (although the color distortion from yellow is already miminial). But if your car was black or white, I'd say DEFINITELY go with white carnauba. 
Pinnacle is my brand.


----------



## Greyfax (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (WhiZa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiZa* »_Since we're on the topic of different colored products. Would a yellow clay bar (or any color) be any different then a blue clay bar on my indigo blue gti?









No because clay doesn't stay on your paint. Use whatever color clay bar you want. I'm partial to the yellow and pink pokadot clay bars myself...... j/k...


----------



## svttodd (Apr 17, 2003)

I like Meguiar's Gold Class. On a side note, the best spray detailer that I have found is called 'Bead X' by Formula 113. It is really hard to find around here, but it works really well (better than my old favorite, Meguiar's spray detail). Formula 113 stuff is often found at big car shows or on the 'net. Their wax is pretty good too, it more like a synthetic polymer, but it works. The Bead X and Meguiar's Gold Class is my favorite combo though. I like 'Dri Wash-n- shine' waterless car 'wash' spray wax as a quickie too (I don't use is as a car wash though, even though they claim that it won't scratch). For dark cars Black Magic gel is also a show winner, But it is VERY hard to get off in humid weather (it smears like you are rubbing oil on your car). If/when you get it off, you will have a really awesome, deep shine (people will ask what your secret was)! The products that I mentioned above are more for shine than protection. I detail my car VERY often, and I do not need the long term protection, just the deep shine with NO polish or abrasives. Just my two cents.


----------



## vw_golf (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (svttodd)*

I really like my klasse. Here are the steps that I always do when I detail my car:
-Wash with dishsoap
- clay
- 3M SMR for dark paint (IMHO, this is the best polish ever. But don't try to apply by hand)
- Klasse two steps (two coat for each steps, sometimes three







)
- Last step is BLitz wax for another 3 coats
This is my good old pics. I have my new one but somehow it's not in this computer that I am using right now.
























It looks better in a bigger picture. Well, what can I say, free picture host!


----------



## Greyfax (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: (vw_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_golf* »_I really like my klasse. Here are the steps that I always do when I detail my car:
-Wash with dishsoap
- clay
- 3M SMR for dark paint (IMHO, this is the best polish ever. But don't try to apply by hand)
- Klasse two steps (two coat for each steps, sometimes three







)
- Last step is BLitz wax for another 3 coats


I agree, I use Klasse All in One sometimes as an alternate to Menzerna Final Polish - it's awesome. And I've heard great things about 3M Swirl Remover as well.... Great choices! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spoolinvdub (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Greyfax)*

did someone say zaino ......................
















my car is silverstone incase you cant tell


_Modified by spoolinvdub at 10:44 PM 6-15-2003_


----------



## WhiZa (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (spoolinvdub)*

Finally decided on Zaino, here are the results:


----------



## mrcvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (WhiZa)*

Do you need a wax after you apply zaino? and if you do what is the best wax? Pm me mostly I'll forget that I even posted anything here.


----------



## 50 MPG (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: (mrcvr6)*

Anyone knows where I can order Zaino in Canada??


----------



## mrcvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (50 MPG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50 MPG* »_Anyone knows where I can order Zaino in Canada??

http://www.zainobros.ca or if you want to go all the way to there offices. There located at
325 eramosa rd.
guelph ontario
n1e 2n1
(look for the firestone building.)


----------



## Greyfax (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: (mrcvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrcvr6* »_Do you need a wax after you apply zaino? and if you do what is the best wax? Pm me mostly I'll forget that I even posted anything here.









I asked this question once and never got an answer. I'm glad you asked it now. I would THINK that yes adding a wax over Zaino WOULD be the thing to do since Zaino is not a wax - it's more like a polish. But on the other hand, it could be considered more like a sealant, in which case you wouldn't wax over it. So basically - I have no idea.







But it's a great question.
If you WERE going to wax over it, the best wax is Pinnacle.


----------



## spoolinvdub (Feb 4, 2003)

on the zaino website mr. zaino or whatever his name is says that one coat of zaino will outlast a coat of wax. i feel that if you are using zaino applying wax after isnt really necessary ................. would most of you agree?


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (spoolinvdub)*

Zymol Carbon + Black Car


----------



## Big Don (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: (Pagano)*

Zaino offers more durability and better protection than wax.....waxing over may add a little more depth to the shine, however Zaino looks fine as is so why bother?


----------



## mrcvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (Big Don)*

ah ok so zaino and forget it!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif except if you want more layers of zaino.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spoolinvdub (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (mrcvr6)*

exactly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Greyfax (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_Zymol Carbon + Black Car

Sorry - Zymol Carbon is not the best choice for black or dark cars. Zymol - like almost everyone else - uses YELLOW Carnauba - not pure white.
There is no better wax for drak/black cars than Pinnacle Souvrean. 100% pure WHITE Carnauba.


----------



## yum (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (Greyfax)*

Yikes! And I thought Zymol was costly! It does sound like a choice product tho.


----------



## mrcvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (yum)*

I just did zaino today and I was quite pleased with it. Heres the link to my thread.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=894914


----------



## StattlichPassat (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Greyfax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Greyfax* »_
Thank you - I was wondering when someone was going to point this out. That having been said, wouldn't it be best to apply a pure white Carnuba wax over the Zaino?

You're welcome. And a wax overcoat is un-needed. Zaino is a protectant as well, so it protects the same as a wax would.
That's the beauty of it all.


----------



## StattlichPassat (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: (spoolinvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoolinvdub* »_on the zaino website mr. zaino or whatever his name is says that one coat of zaino will outlast a coat of wax. i feel that if you are using zaino applying wax after isnt really necessary ................. would most of you agree?

Correct. I re-Zaino my rides every 6 months. Time for me to do it again in the next couple weeks...


----------



## StattlichPassat (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (StattlichPassat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StattlichPassat* »_Lemme reiterate... *Zaino*.


----------



## DieselVR6 (Jul 22, 2000)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Greyfax)*

Exactly what car care dictionary are you referencing?? Zaino is neither a polish or a wax it is an acrylic polymer sealant. Same with Klasse, Liquid Glass, Meguiar's Polymer Sealant. A polish is a product that contains chemical cleaners to dissolve grime, abrasives to smooth out edges and oils to condition the paint. The amount of abrasives dictates what type of polish it is. If it has a high amount of abrasives, it is a cutting polish aka cutting compound.
Zaino puts on a semi-permanent coating on the paintwork surface. This is the reason why you have such a high amount of gloss and have a cure time.
I tell you, after spending nearly 10 years in the paintshop and detailing industry, this thread is the most uninformative series of nonsense I have ever read. Go hang out at the local paintshop, call up BASF, other paint manufacturers and study up folks. 
You know the saying, "The more you know the less you know". Perfect example. My suggestion if you really want to know your stuff, take an ROP course in paint and body shop. You will learn real info not the myths and nonsense that run rampant on these boards.


----------



## SimplyBao (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (WhiZa)*

Well, let's see, I use a variety of waxes, depending on my mood:

I use a product by a company called Top of the line, and the wax name is "Trade Secret" it can be bought at http://www.topoftheline.com/. This product is GREAT! It goes on and off very very easily. I can usually wax my car in 20 min or less. 
When I have a little more time, I use Zymol "Creame". This stuff has to be stored in the refigerator and then "warmed" up prior to use. This stuff is BULLET proof. It stays on the car forever.
I have also used Pinnacle Souverin. That stuff is amazing. But I can't find it anywhere local.
All in all, my weekly use wax is the Top of The Line stuff. It has a great shine, goes on very easily and they have great customer support (they are somewhat close to me). Since it's gotten warm out, I wax my car about once a week







.....maybe a little radical, but it doesn't take too long to do, so I figure, hey, I may as well make it shine all the time.

Bao


----------



## nanobot6 (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? MEGUIARS*

Good thing about the new Meguiars products is that it wont make your black trim white like most others do. GOLD CLASS makes your car feel like a 18 yr old girls azz

















_Modified by nanobot6 at 7:23 PM 6-20-2003_


----------



## monkeystick (May 13, 2003)

the only reason Blitz Wax is low on the poll is because most people haven't heard of it and it's hard to get. It is the only wax one should use and i can tell you why. Zymol is supposedly the best, because it almost is. Most waxes say that they have 100% carnuba wax, it's impossible. Carnuba wax has the consistency of a brick. They use 5% of 100% carnuba wax. Blitz wax has the highest concentration of carnuba and lasts the longest. It produces the BEST shine and lasts longer than any other waz. Zymol Estate wax which is their best wax costs 99.00, blitz wax produces a better shine and the difference is that zymol comes off in a week. Blitz, 6 months. German cars have different paint than japanese cars and for the purist, this makes a difference. If you are serious about waxing, go to http://www.carcareonline.com, this guy has nothing better to do than test waxes. There is a section that gives you step by stepo instructions for the best shine. Did you know that the best way to apply wax is with your hands??? Not in a circular motion but it should be added up and down because a circular motion hits the sun in a way to show swirlies. Adding it by hand allows you to feel how much was is needed. I had a 15 year old Porsche and the only wax that brought it back was blitz


----------



## monkeystick (May 13, 2003)

*Re: (monkeystick)*

also, you don't want a wax liek Mcguiars on a german car, It is semisynthetic and does somethingt o the paint, causes mroe haze. i forget why, it's on http://www.carcareonline.com, it ha sbeen confirmed that this wax works better on american cars. There is a different between japanese, american and german paints chemically. This isn't my opinion but fact. blitz is harder to put on because it has the most carnuba which is hands down the best to put on your car, not synthetics which are abrasive and take off your paint. It is worht putting it on because it will last you 6 months. Car companies love it when yuo use soap on your car because ti removes some paint. More apint jobs for them. I have been using blitz on my 2001 VW and no fade has occured at all. My Porsche the same. For my Envoy i use mcguirs


----------



## rromasko (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: Which wax is best? (WhiZa)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=901917
consumerreports post on wax.


----------



## A2VR6Golfie (Jun 9, 2003)

I tried a ton of waxes and found the one that makes a car finish shine the most is the Turtle wax color match waxes. Dont know if they still make them but I had a silver car that had a wicked shine and super smooth finish. Has anyone heard anything about the Duralube wax and if it is any good? Heard it was not abrasive like most waxes.


----------



## Greyfax (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (DieselVR6)*

Read the post - I *said* it's more like a sealant.....


----------



## Greyfax (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: (A2VR6Golfie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2VR6Golfie* »_I tried a ton of waxes and found the one that makes a car finish shine the most is the Turtle wax color match waxes. 

You think TURTLE WAX is going to make a car shine more than some of the other stuff thats been discussed? What medication are you on, or did you forget to take? Let's see, you can get Turtle Wax at "Qwik Mart" for like a dollar.... And you really think it's going to be in the same league as Pinnacle, Zaino, or even Zymol? Dude.... check-up from the neck up is clearly indicated for you....


----------



## gjacob (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: (Greyfax)*

great discussion so far. To the guy who suggested taking a paint course, etc. I think much in the same way you do = formal education can get you the actual answers. Just for the heck of it, do you have a suggestion for a clearcoated mkiv?

Also, do you guys think there would be a difference in our paint since many of our cars were made/assembled outside of north america... but not in Germany?

Take care,
George


----------



## TeknoGTI (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (WhiZa)*

Where can we purchase Zaino wax in the usa? Does anyone know? Can we order it online?
Thanks


----------



## FujiTekniques (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Which wax is best? (TeknoGTI)*

I used Formula 113 on my beater '91 Benz 190. It was dark blue, and it did wonders for the paint. I had to go to my detailer to get it. I'd like to think I have a large collection of car care products, and my other favorite is Meguiars Gold Class. The picture of my Benz is Formula 113 [horrible pic], and my old Jetta is Gold Class:
















The Formula 113 lasts a decent amount of time. I re-waxed the Benz on Friday before I dropped it off at a dealer to sell on his lot, and I was amazed when I was drying it off and how well the water still beaded.


----------



## 87turbogti (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: Which wax is best? (WhiZa)*

where can i get some zaino???


----------



## B95P (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (87turbogti)*

Zaino


----------



## TeknoGTI (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (B95P)*

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ketch (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (monkeystick)*

Oh WOW, you do believe everything some writes!
All modern clears, and that is what everyone with a car that was produced since the late 80's, but have seen some crosslinker changes, is dealing with.
All the big paint supplier to the vehicle manufacturers, BASF, DuPont, PPG, etc use chemical technology based upon German technology!
The difference between the clear on a Chrysler vs a Mercedes is so minute that you would never know!
How do I know, I work with 9 of the largest vehicle manufacturers in the world and their paint suppliers, almost daily!
The only big change has been in the past three years, the reduction of the use of a 2K clear, due to toxicity and cost factors and the introduction of a new version 1K, and that major change was in the catalist, the "crosslinker", which produced what they thought would reduce the "etching" due to evirormental pollutants/acid rain, but has shown to be more prone to marring and no real reduction in etching.
Science marches on and at this point, it is moving backwards until they figure out how to reduce VOC's emissions and yet obtain a hard, resistive, dense film build for the clears.
Ketch


----------



## schuferr (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: Which wax is best? (WhiZa)*

I have tried just about all the types of car care products on the market out there worldwide with average success. Recently I went to the Indianapolis F1 Fan Day on June 15th 2003 and wanted to detail my car before I went. Kristen at parts4vws told me of this Einszett product line that they sell and how this German company produces products that are specific to the paints that all the German car companies use. So I tought I would give it a try on my 1996 GTI VR6. Here's a couple pictures of my car that I took at Indy when we were parked behind the F1 garages...The Einszett products are very easy to use and had done wonders for my red original paint. I highly recommend their product line. I also detailed my wife's 2001 Audi A4 Avant Quattro in black with their product and it worked wonders with the black paint on this vehicle... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.chicagovw.org/Old%2....html 
http://www.chicagovw.org/Old%2....html 

Here's the link to Einszett Germany if you would like to read about them...
http://www.einszett.de/en/webs...91ee7 
Also here's the link to parts4vws for the Einszett product line that tey sell. Click the product catalog icon and choose the accessory pull down and click search and you will see the product line...
http://www.parts4vws.com/ 
Great stuff... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Brian 
CVO




_Modified by schuferr at 7:14 AM 6-26-2003_


----------



## Jetta_Wlfsbrg-2k1 (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (WhiZa)*

I am SOLD on Zaino. I drove 1 1/2 hours in the pouring rain last weekend to pick up the stuff myself (in Howell, NJ) and couldn't wait to try it. The stuff is amazing...


----------



## Bruce_M (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Jetta_Wlfsbrg-2k1)*

I ONLY USE http://WWW.GRIOTSGARAGE.COM


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Which wax is best?*

which wax is the best for a daily driver?? i use the turtle wax hardshell stuff and its not that bad, the only bad thing about it is when you let it sit for 5 minutes, its really hard to rub off that stuff cause your concentrating on other parts on the car....


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Jetta_Wlfsbrg-2k1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta_Wlfsbrg-2k1* »_I am SOLD on Zaino. I drove 1 1/2 hours in the pouring rain last weekend to pick up the stuff myself (in Howell, NJ) and couldn't wait to try it. The stuff is amazing...

do you have the address at the place in Howell, NJ?


----------



## Jay24 (Jul 13, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (DaFabolous2.0)*

Don't laugh, but I've found Prolong Paint Sealant to be very good.







Very similar to S100 in durability and ease of application. It's not any cheaper than S100 though, just way easier to find. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ab8349 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Jay24)*

my opinion of einzsett--i have some of their polish and wax that i will GIVE to anyone who can find cullowhee....
Menzerna and Klasse for me.


----------



## gjacob (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (ab8349)*

Just tried S100 paste wax and I am truly amazed. This is a great product and this tears apart the meguiars(sp?) liquid gold class wax I was using before. It has already outlasted the longest last in a rainy city with meguiars. I have not yet tried Zymol or Zaino though.
Take care,
George


----------



## Bruce_M (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (gjacob)*

I SEE people posting pics of buildings up close to thier paint.... looks good... this is a pic from out of my sunroof (while I was driving) and all I did was hold the camera backward to get the cars behind me..the mountains in the pic are on the other side of the freeway (complete other: opposite traffic and all) and GRIOTS works awesome!! the stuff speaks wonders within the Exotic car owners also








here's the road we were on


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Bruce_M)*

Remember to use Griot's Best of Show and Speed Shine on your bike too Bruce. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cratz2 (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (1a3trek)*

I admit I haven't tried the Zaino. But I'll say again, Klasse is some pretty good stuff. It is easy to apply (as long as the car is cool), lasts at least 6 months on a daily driver though I apply it every three) and isn't that expensive. And if you get a little bit of water on or in the Klasse, it's doesn't change a thing - no hazing like with many traditional waxes.
I've done German, American, Japanese and even one Korean car with it and all have turned out very decent. Some downright spectacular. It was really wonderful on my red Civic. It isn't the best for really dingy neglected cars but once they're in decent condition, it's pretty hard to beat.
Again, it may not be the absolute be-all, end-all best product ever but it has to be withing 5% of the best and is a breeze to use.


----------



## ketch (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (monkeystick)*

Just something to consider, are you aware that Mequiar's is the selected provider to Mercedes USA and produces their private label program?
That could not happen if the M/B paint engineers found the products to be detrimental to "german" paint.
Ketch


----------



## Kluster (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (ketch)*

Meguiar High Tech Yellow #26 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gjacob (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: (Kluster)*

Hey cluster, Just for reference is this a paste or liquid?


----------



## Clean97GTi (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: (gjacob)*

I've found Meguiars or Mothers to be the best inexpensive wax to use on my daily driver. Tried Zaino and loved it, but the cost bothers me, especially on a car that has its share of nicks and dings. My advice is keep it clean and keep a heavy coat of wax on it. Meguiars is what is sitting in my garage right now.


----------



## RyanBoyce (Dec 25, 2001)

*Re: (Clean97GTi)*

Actually, none of the ones you listed are on my tops list. A great wax I have recently tried and quickly liked is Collinite. It is THE most durable and shiny wax I have ever used and applies and removes like butter.
Ryan


----------



## Helios12v (May 25, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (WhiZa)*

auto magic carnuba is by far the best , without to having to apply it alot
later,mark


----------



## Galvatron (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (HeliosGTI)*

502 Pink Carnuba gets my shine on.


----------



## gjacob (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Galvatron)*

Hey guys I have being doing some research on White Caranuba wax and it seems to be a whole new level that I had no real idea about. Most of us have only used yellow Caranuba. This is used as the best of the best supposedly... but it is about 7 times as expensive. 

For a step above:
*Zymol Concours: $133.00 *
For those who want the next level of gloss and protection Concours Glaze was originally designed by and for the founders of Zymol for their personal cars. Now it is available to everyone who demands a "show-car" gloss and depth of shine. Concours contains 47 percent Brazilian No. 1 White and Yellow Carnauba by volume (90% White, 10% Yellow). 

Contains White and Yellow Carnauba Wax, 47% by volume (90%White, 10% Yellow), Montan Oil, Coconut Oil, Banana Oil, Cinnamon Oil, Propolis (derived from Bees), Cetyl Esters, Cetyl Cocoamide (derived from coconut oil) and FD&C Yellow #5. 

*Zymol Destiny $396 *
Destiny Glaze is based on a formula first used on the 1930 Duesenberg "J" Murphy Convertible Sedan owned by Bruce Meyer and shown at the renowned Pebble Beach Concours dElegance. Destiny contains almond, coconut, banana and sunflower oils, as well as 51 percent Brazilian No. 1 White Carnauba by volume. 

Contains White Carnauba Wax, Montan Oil, Coconut Oil, Banana Oil, Almond Oil, Sunflower Oil, Propolis (derived from Bees), Cetyl Esters, Cetyl Cocoamide (derived from coconut oil). 

* ZYMOL Vintage $1347*
Vintage Glaze is based on a custom formula developed for the 1947 Bentley Mark VI Cabriolet by Franay, winner of several "Best of Shows" in its debut year on the Concours circuit. Among the protective ingredients in Vintage are evergreen, honeydew, coconut, cantaloupe and sunflower oils. Vintage contains 61 percent Brazilian No. 1 White Carnauba by volume. Special Ordered Fresh. *LIFE TIME SUPPLY*

Contains White Carnauba Sap/Wax, Montan Evergreen Oil, Sunflower Oil, Cantaloupe Oil, Coconut Oil, Honeydew Extract, Propolis (derived from Bees), Cetyl Esters, Cetyl Cocoamide (derived from coconut oil). 
you can find out more about them here:
http://www.autosupermart.com/s...glaze

Obviously the prices won't warrant the difference to most of us but hey if you are Jay Leno hahaha.

Take care,
George


----------



## Kraut Driver (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (gjacob)*

Actually, white carnauba was mentioned by Greyfax earlier in this thread. Pinnacle Souveran is white carnauba, not a mix like that Zymol you listed, and is at least $50 less. Pinnacle is the way to go if youre not going to use Zaino, which is better than any wax.


----------



## gjacob (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Kraut Driver)*

http://www.pinnaclewax.com/souveran.html
Thanks for the info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For some reason I was searching for this on the pinnacle site and nowhere on the souveran page does it even say what type or quality of wax it is? I fully believe you but I was just asking for the sake of asking.
I also don't know how they could sell white caranuba for half the price when it's about "seven times more expensive" (Quote from somewhere or other) "supposedly".

P.S. the paste glaze does seem to use something called ivory caranuba... but I'm not quite sure what that is. I've heard of #1/2 yellow and #1 white I think? http://www.pinnaclewax.com/pasteglaz.html
Thanks for the help,
George



_Modified by gjacob at 5:47 PM 7-12-2003_


----------



## MMichaelJJ (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Which wax is best? (DieselVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DieselVR6* »_Exactly what car care dictionary are you referencing?? Zaino is neither a polish or a wax it is an acrylic polymer sealant. Same with Klasse, Liquid Glass, Meguiar's Polymer Sealant. A polish is a product that contains chemical cleaners to dissolve grime, abrasives to smooth out edges and oils to condition the paint. The amount of abrasives dictates what type of polish it is. If it has a high amount of abrasives, it is a cutting polish aka cutting compound.
Zaino puts on a semi-permanent coating on the paintwork surface. This is the reason why you have such a high amount of gloss and have a cure time.
I tell you, after spending nearly 10 years in the paintshop and detailing industry, this thread is the most uninformative series of nonsense I have ever read. Go hang out at the local paintshop, call up BASF, other paint manufacturers and study up folks. 
You know the saying, "The more you know the less you know". Perfect example. My suggestion if you really want to know your stuff, take an ROP course in paint and body shop. You will learn real info not the myths and nonsense that run rampant on these boards.

Did you want to add your opinion?


----------



## Androoos (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Kraut Driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kraut Driver* »_ *Actually, white carnauba was mentioned by Greyfax earlier in this thread. * Pinnacle Souveran is white carnauba, not a mix like that Zymol you listed, and is at least $50 less. Pinnacle is the way to go if youre not going to use Zaino, which is better than any wax.

Oh no...it's starting again. But people are figuring it out though. Wonderful.


----------



## NOVA337 (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Kraut Driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kraut Driver* »_Actually, white carnauba was mentioned by Greyfax earlier in this thread. Pinnacle Souveran is white carnauba, not a mix like that Zymol you listed, and is at least $50 less. Pinnacle is the way to go if youre not going to use Zaino, which is better than any wax.

Kraut Driver, I am planning on detailing my car soon. Its a black GTI, what color is your car? Do you have a black magic pearl 20TH AE?


----------



## jetta4life04 (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (NOVA337)*

pinnacle is pro


----------



## VWParts (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: Which wax is best? (jetta4life04)*

Pinnacle is a lot of $$$$$ 
What is the cheapest place to purchase Pinnacle?


----------



## Kraut Driver (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Senna 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Senna 1.8T* »_Pinnacle is a lot of $$$$$ 
What is the cheapest place to purchase Pinnacle?









You get better results with Zaino if you layer it correctly than any wax, and you'll save a few bucks - even if you buy the accelerator (which is essential if you dont have another car you can drive while the layers cure).


----------



## yum (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Kraut Driver)*

Do any of you guys believe that wax contains oils and other "nutrients" to condition the paint and this is why it is beneficial to wax your car as opposed to using a paint sealant like Zaino? This is the impression that I get from reading the info on Zymol's site. 
Also after talking to the detailer at Motopersona, he said that paint is exactly "dry", just like our dashboards can still "dry out" and crack, so can our paint. Thus, he said we should never use a harsh product like dish soap (dawn) to strip the wax (as Zaino recommends) because it will remove essential oils and other goodness in our paint. He assured me that it wouldn't destroy my paint in one or two washings but why would I want to subject my car to something harmful even if it is minimal.
I've got both and have zaino'd 3 cars so far but am going to hold off on using it on my car till the end of the season, since it appears to hold up so much better during winter and harsh weather. Do you long time zaino users notice the same quality of "depth" that you get from a wax? From the 3 cars I've Zaino'd so far, I can say that the smoothness of the paint and glossiness is unparralleled, but I'm not so sure about the "depth" of the finish.


----------



## Kraut Driver (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (yum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yum* »_he said we should never use a harsh product like dish soap (dawn) to strip the wax (as Zaino recommends) because it will remove essential oils and other goodness in our paint. He assured me that it wouldn't destroy my paint in one or two washings but why would I want to subject my car to something harmful even if it is minimal.


This is complete horse dung. It is IMPORTANT to use Dawn to strip off old (and more importantly, CHEAP) wax before re-coating the car. Notice I said re-coating. Do not use Dawn and then not polish, seal, and wax the surface. Two of these steps are foreign, even to most detailers (detailing is my second business as well). 
It's important to POLISH paint before sealing and waxing to deep clean the paint. The best polish on the market is made by Menzerna, which Mercedes itself uses. Polishing should be done with a random orbital polisher, or else it is VERY labor intensive. No matter what you use after you wash the car, if you do not deep clean the paint by polishing it first, it will never look as good as the cars I do. I'll post some pics of my dad's black 560 SEC Mercedes shortly. The paint on this car is over 12 years old, yet through polishing before sealing and waxing, I have it looking better than factory new.
If you want a really long lasting deep shine, seal the paint after polishing and before waxing. This is best accomplished by using Klasse All-In-One Sealant. 
Lastly, put two or more coats of Pinnacle Souveran (or if you cant afford that, use P21S) pure carnauba wax. 
Did I mention this paint was almost 13 years old?



































_Modified by Kraut Driver at 1:23 PM 7-16-2003_


----------



## ketch (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (yum)*

At last!! Someone who uses logic!!
The clearcoats, and that is all anyone is polishing, waxing, applying sealants,etc are working on, is the "kissing cousin" of good old plastic, to make it simple.
The "gloss" comes from a lot a components as well as a lack of marring or "glazing" over the marring. (sort of like an ugly woman that uses lots of make-up, put enough on, and the bad skin is hid from the public)

Washing with high caustic or alkaline washes removes the plastizers (acid based) from the polyurethane enamel clear, makes it dull, then the person applys some oil based or wax products and creates an artifical shine/gloss.
As time goes by, they observe a need to apply these products more and more, as the "plastic", the urethane enamel that is a clear is becoming void of the plastizers, and starts to "powder", "break down", become "oxidized".
I wonder how many who profess to be so concerned about their finishes ever took the time to look up the definition of "oxidation" in a dictionary.
These modern clears do not "breathe" they do not require "feeding of oils", they do require car, but the marketing used by the majority of "boutique" products is like selling life insurance, create an image, create a "fear of loss" and hammer the hell of the potential buyers until the crater and buy the over priced product.
Sorry for the rant, but nice to see someone who has some chemical logic rather than a follow the rest of the sheep mentality.
Ketch


----------



## Kraut Driver (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (ketch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ketch* »_At last!! Someone who uses logic!!
Sorry for the rant, but nice to see someone who has some chemical logic rather than a follow the rest of the sheep mentality.
Ketch

Thank you! My profession is pharmacy, so I am chemically and logically oriented by nature. Plus I always do HOURS of research on something before I post or try something in real life. It's too bad more people don't do this - cause there are a LOT of people on this forum who seem to think they know a lot without having done even a few hours of research on a topic, or compared their original "cherished notions" with other possibilities. I appreciate your feedback. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yum (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Kraut Driver)*

Wow, very good info, I love it when people discuss the logic and not just state their opinion. But now for a few more questions...
So, is it safe to assume that Zaino is a sealant? or have I been mislabeling it? If it is indeed a sealant, and it achieves a high gloss and depth with multiple coats, why would I want to wax over it? Are there other properties of wax that Zaino does not have?
Polish is a mild abrasive, right? If it is, doesn't this repeated polishing grind away the clear coat? Does anyone know if the Zymol HD Cleanser accomplishes the same thing? It is advertised to remove oxidized paint and other contaminants and it always seemed to leave my red paint a bit darker/wetter in appearance as well as a completely smooth surface.
How often do you "re-seal" the paint? Twice a season? Does that mean you also polish it before every "re-sealing"? I'd think that nothing short of polishing it would remove a sealant.
Ah... nothing like a bombardment of questions.


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Which wax is best? (yum)*

I guess I should post my requisite reflection pictures. This is after Klasse.








Looks worse because I have a crappy scanner.


----------



## Kraut Driver (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (yum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yum* »_Wow, very good info, I love it when people discuss the logic and not just state their opinion. But now for a few more questions...
So, is it safe to assume that Zaino is a sealant? or have I been mislabeling it? If it is indeed a sealant, and it achieves a high gloss and depth with multiple coats, why would I want to wax over it? Are there other properties of wax that Zaino does not have?
Polish is a mild abrasive, right? If it is, doesn't this repeated polishing grind away the clear coat? Does anyone know if the Zymol HD Cleanser accomplishes the same thing? It is advertised to remove oxidized paint and other contaminants and it always seemed to leave my red paint a bit darker/wetter in appearance as well as a completely smooth surface.
How often do you "re-seal" the paint? Twice a season? Does that mean you also polish it before every "re-sealing"? I'd think that nothing short of polishing it would remove a sealant.
Ah... nothing like a bombardment of questions.









It is difficult to categoize Zaino. It is not a polish (even though that's what it says on the bottle) and it is definitely not a wax. I guess you could classify it as a sealant, but it doesn't fit that definition perfectly either. Zaino is really in a class by itself.
No you do NOT wax over Zaino. Zaino is optically perfect (99.9%) and carnauba wax is not. You'd actually be reducing the shine of Zaino by waxing over it.
Yes, polish is a mild abrasive and yes, you are removing a micro-thin layer of clear coat when you polish. Notice I say MICRO thin. Polishing and sealing is only necessary twice a year for a daily driver car and once yearly for a show car, so the amount of clear coat you remove is negligable. Plus, the sealant and wax fill in the micro-grooves in the clear coat after polishing.
Yes polishing does remove sealant. That's why you only do them together - twice a year. Carnauba wax will only last 30-90 days, depening on the quality of wax used, the number of layers, and the frequency that you wash the car. Wax will evaporate even if you don't wash a car, though (yes, wax evaporates).
In short, you probably need to re-wax every 60 days, but only need to do the 3-step polish-seal-wax step twice a year.
Now if you're using Zaino, it's a different story (for a different post). The Zaino system if done correctly, will probably last a good 9 months. Maybe longer.


----------



## yum (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Kraut Driver)*

Again, thanks, insightful.








More thoughts: if you are sealing the paint, does the material underneath it, whether it's paint or clearcoat, oxidize? or is it 100% protected from the oxidation process?
It seems that you hold Zaino in pretty high regard. What are your thoughts for NOT using Zaino as opposed to the method that you described?


----------



## twiztidvw (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (JR!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JR!* »_What rims are those & are they available in 16"?

They are RS4 wheels. Don't you know your sh*t, (Just playin' around)


----------



## funkycamper (Nov 29, 1999)

*Re: Which wax is best? (NOVA337)*

I'm not saying Meguiar's is the best but I am very happy with the results I get from it and it is inexpensive. I use the Meguiar's Red System every spring (wash, clean, polish, wax). The spring is the only time I do the whole system of steps. I wax about every 3-4 months. In-between I use Meguiar's Quick Wax or Quick Detailing Spray. 
I think my car looks pretty good considering it's a 1999, is a daily driver with 75,000 miles, and is outside ALL the time as the garage is too full of tools, etc. to park in. In addition, I live on the coast of Washington so my car is exposed to tons of rain and salt air on a regular basis. Pretty nice shine, IMHO, for little effort or expense. Also, note that this picture was taken in the shade, under an awning, yet I still have a decent reflection. In full sun, my car shines like a mirror just like those in all the Zaino photos. One more comment, my car was recently parked next to a red NB where the owner uses Zaino. Several of us noticed that my shine was my brighter and deeper. Not knocking Zaino but I'm real happy with my Meguiar's.
I've never posted a photo before so I hope this works. If the photo doesn't load and show here, go to the following link: 
http://www.carter-capers.net/Driveinphoto.html
Judy & Bilbo


----------



## kyokoris (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? MEGUIARS (nanobot6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nanobot6* »_Good thing about the new Meguiars products is that it wont make your black trim white like most others do. GOLD CLASS makes your car feel like a 18 yr old girls azz


















werd


----------



## JettaGT1220 (Oct 29, 2001)

Very good info here...
But I really don't get the point of posting pics of your paint. You take any car with new paint, and slap the ****tiest wax you can find on it, and it'll shine just as well as any pics that were posted. It might look like poo after 2 days again, but damned if it doesn't make a sweet picture 30 minutes after you're done. The true test is how long it lasts, not how a freshly waxed cars picture looks. But that doesn't have the "Gee golly" factor








Just my opinion, of course


_Modified by JettaGT1220 at 3:41 PM 7-22-2003_


----------



## funkycamper (Nov 29, 1999)

Good point, JettaGTI220! I can't speak for any of the rest of the cars but, if you read my post, you will note that my car is 4 years old, a daily driver with 75k miles, and is never garaged. I live near the coast so it is regularly pelted with rain containing salt from the ocean and it is driven on the beach at least weekly. The picture if posted (you have to follow the link) was taken in late June of this year. I had last waxed it in either late March or sometime in April. Can't quite remember when. It had been touched up recently with Meguiar's Quick Detail but the wax job is not recent. So it kinda blows your theory, IMHO.


----------



## Kraut Driver (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? MEGUIARS (kyokoris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kyokoris* »_








werd 

Still looks dull compared to my Benz up there earlier in the post. There is no substitute for the polish-seal-wax process unless you go with Zaino. And no way is Meguiars going to compete with P21S or Pinnacle as far as carnauba's go. No offense, I'm just trying to tell you that your car could look a LOT better.


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Kraut Driver)*

Anyone heard or used Big Willie products? I met him at waterfest after four vendors told me his products are better than anything they've ever seen. His vendor area was crowded all day long!


----------



## B95P (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? MEGUIARS (Kraut Driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kraut Driver* »_
Still looks dull compared to my Benz up there earlier in the post. There is no substitute for the polish-seal-wax process unless you go with Zaino. And no way is Meguiars going to compete with P21S or Pinnacle as far as carnauba's go. No offense, I'm just trying to tell you that your car could look a LOT better.

I think that is a kinda rough reply there sir. A pic on the net can look however you want it to look. *Nothing * against your pics at all but the setting is night and day different. I have pics of a car with great clarity and a crisp reflection yet with no wax on it at all. Most pics on the net are of the near perfect angle, the one that shows spiffy reflections(cause that is what we want







). Many times we have no real clue at how the car looks when the sun hits it and shows the swirls that may or may not be there. 

Just my $.02


----------



## Nin009 (Nov 1, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Kraut Driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kraut Driver* »_
Thank you! My profession is pharmacy, so I am chemically and logically oriented by nature. Plus I always do HOURS of research on something before I post or try something in real life. It's too bad more people don't do this - cause there are a LOT of people on this forum who seem to think they know a lot without having done even a few hours of research on a topic, or compared their original "cherished notions" with other possibilities. I appreciate your feedback. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I think you need to reread Ketch's post. He was commenting on people using Dawn to strip off wax and it's affects on the paint. He was disagreeing with you.
People layer carnauba over a synthetic acrylic (Zaino/Klasse) because an acrylic sealant tends to leave paint really shiney, but flat. The oils in carnauba add the depth to paint that an acrylic lacks.


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (nsmsam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nsmsam* »_for peoples like Meguiars, which product of Meguiars do they use and satisfy? CleanerWax? Quick Wax? or Gold class?

#26 Hi-tech


----------



## Kraut Driver (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Nin009)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nin009* »_
I think you need to reread Ketch's post. He was commenting on people using Dawn to strip off wax and it's affects on the paint. He was disagreeing with you.

Dawn does strip off wax - that's GOOD. Cos unless youre ALREADY using P21S or Pinnacle, you NEED to strip off that inferior wax that's on there. As for Dawn's effect on paint, that's BS. Dawn DOES NOT hurt paint.









_Quote, originally posted by *Nin009* »_
People layer carnauba over a synthetic acrylic (Zaino/Klasse) because an acrylic sealant tends to leave paint really shiney, but flat. The oils in carnauba add the depth to paint that an acrylic lacks.

And as for this comment.... duh... why did you think I didn't know this? This is detailing 101 stuff.... This is precicely why I advocate the 3 step process I talked about....


----------



## yum (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Kraut Driver)*

"People layer carnauba over a synthetic acrylic (Zaino/Klasse) because an acrylic sealant tends to leave paint really shiney, but flat. The oils in carnauba add the depth to paint that an acrylic lacks."
But what about the supposed "layering" effect of Zaino (and I'm assuming that Klasse does the same) to produce "depth?"


----------



## Nin009 (Nov 1, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Kraut Driver)*

Wow, Kraut Driver, you are a little full of yourself aren't you?
Like I said, reread Ketch's post. He was contradicting you. He is agreeing with a previous poster that stripping the oils from your paint's surface with harsh alkali products is bad. Personally, I tend to listen a little more closely to a person such as Ketch who has put as much time in the industry as he has. You are some kid who waxes his dad's car, then waxes on about how much he knows and how good he is.
And, someone else asked why people put carnauba over a synthetic, and I answered it. I know it is tough to perceive, but it isn't all about you.


_Modified by Nin009 at 10:15 PM 7-23-2003_


----------



## gjacob (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (NOVA337)*

Hey guys let me ask you a funny question.
If you had the choice between buying a very expensive white wax like zymol concours or getting your car pro sprayed with another layer of clearcoat what would you do? Would one extra layer of clearcoat increase the depth of your paint/finish? 
I've just always had this vision of my head of an expensive car (maybe not mine haha) with some 10 layers of clearcoat on top of a pro paint job. Would it look like glass or what? Is this theory incorrect or does the paint job look better the more layers there are?
Thanks


----------



## Kraut Driver (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Nin009)*

I'll try to ignore your lack of understanding here.... I am a prosessional detailer in addition to my pharmacy work. I simply used my dad's car as an EXAMPLE!!!! Talk about challenged...


----------



## DasKomet (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: (RyanBoyce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanBoyce* »_Actually, none of the ones you listed are on my tops list. A great wax I have recently tried and quickly liked is Collinite. It is THE most durable and shiny wax I have ever used and applies and removes like butter.
Ryan

totally agree. i use this stuff all the time. a friend of mine whi used to detail cars for a living reccommended i pick this stuff up. it looks great and protects amazingly.


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (WhiZa)*

I had a chance the other day to use the Menzerna polishes followed by Glanz Wax. The results are obvious .. I'm sold. Total time to polish the hood and 2 coats of Glanz Wax .. less than 25 min and this includes backing out into the sun 3 times to check for flaws.










_Modified by Jesstzn at 3:53 AM 7-26-2003_


----------



## BeetleJen (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Jesstzn)*

Okay, so as I've been scanning through this thread I've noticed that different kinds of waxes work on different shades of paint.
My car is Aquarius Blue, what kind of wax would you suggest that I use on a color like this?


----------



## Kraut Driver (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Jesstzn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jesstzn* »_I had a chance the other day to use the Menzerna polishes followed by Glanz Wax. The results are obvious .. I'm sold.











Menzera is #1. Now if we can just get you using a better wax, that hood would look as good as the black benz up there.








Seriously, dump the Glanz. Use Pinnacle Souveran or P21S.


----------



## Kraut Driver (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (BeetleJen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleJen* »_Okay, so as I've been scanning through this thread I've noticed that different kinds of waxes work on different shades of paint.
My car is Aquarius Blue, what kind of wax would you suggest that I use on a color like this?









How dark of a blue is this?


----------



## BeetleJen (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Kraut Driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kraut Driver* »_
How dark of a blue is this?

Not a dark blue at all. Think baby blue, powder blue.
Here's a pic so you can get an idea...










_Modified by BeetleJen at 2:40 AM 7-28-2003_


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best*

normally i hate it when people take pics of thier paint because under the right lighting, almost any paint can look killer. But after getting ready for a local show, i just had to take these pics. This is a result of Griot's Garage Machine Polish 2, 3 and a coat of Griot's Best of Show Wax......... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


















_Modified by 1a3trek at 12:42 AM 7-28-2003_


----------



## topher (Feb 23, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Jetta_Wlfsbrg-2k1)*

Where did you get Zaino from in NJ?


_Modified by topher at 6:05 PM 7-29-2003_


----------



## Red Wolf (Nov 17, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (BeetleJen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleJen* »_
Not a dark blue at all. Think baby blue, powder blue.
Here's a pic so you can get an idea...









_Modified by BeetleJen at 2:40 AM 7-28-2003_

I'd recommend Pinnacle Paste Glaz and P21S/S100(same wax sold under 2 names) you might be able to find S100 at a local bike/harley dealer.
Some people layer the 2 of these.


----------



## merlin (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Kraut Driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kraut Driver* »_Actually, white carnauba was mentioned by Greyfax earlier in this thread. Pinnacle Souveran is white carnauba, not a mix like that Zymol you listed, and is at least $50 less. Pinnacle is the way to go if youre not going to use Zaino, which is better than any wax.

That's funny that you reference Greyfax's post, since YOU are Greyfax. What a tool...
Here's your profile, Kraut Driver: 

_Quote »_Full Name: Greyfax Grimwald
Location: Charleston WV USA 
Age: 29
AOL Instant Messenger: Greyfax
ICQ Number: 14315420
Occupation: Licensed Pharmacy Intern and Professional Detailer
Year, Make and Model of Car Owned: 2003 Volkswagen GTI 20th AE #0516.

And here is Greyfax's:

_Quote »_Full Name: Jonathan Dunbar Meadows
Location: Charleston WV USA 
Age: 29
AOL Instant Messenger: Greyfax
ICQ Number: 14315420
Home page: http://members.aol.com/ILikeToontz

Greyfax, Kraut Driver, Jonathan... Whatever you want to be called, you are NOT a professional detailer. That becomes clear when one does a search to see what topics you posted as Greyfax. Among them, you didn't know what "Simonize" meant, put you paid the dealer to do it anyway (on your AE #0516, btw), you wanted to know if you could wax over your Simonized protectant, and you wanted to know what a microfiber towel was. As Kraut Driver, you asked where to buy Klasse.
Stop dicking around in the forum if you're going to be a jackass. And certainly stop pretending to know things you don't know or pretending to be something that you're not.
I have no time for idiots like you. That is all.



_Modified by merlin at 12:47 PM 7-30-2003_


----------



## BeetleJen (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Red Wolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Red Wolf* »_
I'd recommend Pinnacle Paste Glaz and P21S/S100(same wax sold under 2 names) you might be able to find S100 at a local bike/harley dealer.
Some people layer the 2 of these.


Well .. um .. meow! Now boys, no fighting.
Back on subject though, thanks for the advice, there's a Harley dealer not to far from here, I'm going to check to see if they have the wax.


----------



## gjacob (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (BeetleJen)*

Now that explains why he didn't respond when I replied respecfully asking why I couldn't quite find the percentages or quality of caranuba in pinnacle souveran. It didn't say #1 white caranuba and that's where I was a bit confused.
Any thoughts?
Thanks guys


----------



## Kraut Driver (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (merlin)*

As I stated in another post, since then I HAVE started my own business detailing, and within 6 weeks have done enough research to surpass what you "learned" your whole life until now.


----------



## merlin (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Kraut Driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kraut Driver* »_As I stated in another post, since then I HAVE started my own business detailing, and within 6 weeks have done enough research to surpass what you "learned" your whole life until now.









Oh, of course. You went from "What is a microfiber towel?" to "I know every thing about detailing, so screw you and your opinions" in 6 weeks? Of course you did. We believe you.
Ever considered therapy, SWF?


----------



## Galvatron (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Kraut Driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kraut Driver* »_As I stated in another post, since then I HAVE started my own business detailing, and within 6 weeks have done enough research to surpass what you "learned" your whole life until now.









You gotta be kidding, right?
If not then dude, you commin' straight out of a comic book.








keep it up Kraut/fax/whatever. You really do add an heir of humor to this forum.


----------



## gjacob (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Kraut Driver)*

hey man I replied to your reply to me and you didn't reply. Now that's a tongue twister haha. Relax, it's only a web forum.
Your previous info was still good so don't have a heart attack.


----------



## Corrado_Bryce (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Which wax is best? (gjacob)*

Any places sell Zaino besides just off of the website, maybe some place I could go to locally to buy from...


----------



## yum (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Corrado_Bryce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corrado_Bryce* »_Any places sell Zaino besides just off of the website, maybe some place I could go to locally to buy from...









Why so concerned about buying it online? I phoned in my order and it came in the mail 2 days later. Very fast and packaged very nicely. Courteous and professional. Just do it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm pretty much through with Zymol and am going to Zaino the next month.


----------



## B95P (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Corrado_Bryce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corrado_Bryce* »_Any places sell Zaino besides just off of the website, maybe some place I could go to locally to buy from...









Email them and ask if there is a local dist.
HTH










_Modified by B95P at 10:17 PM 8-2-2003_


----------



## jetta4life04 (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (B95P)*

any1 know if pinnacle has local distributors in the us, namely the dallas/fw part of tx?


----------



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

you are all forgetting about MALMS!


----------



## quasil (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (P)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I wish mine looked like that, I need to wax more often


----------



## Tadd (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (quasil)*

After using Zaino, I'm never going generic again.
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Tadd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tadd* »_After using Zaino, I'm never going generic again.
[ 

Looks nice .. I was just calculating what it would cost for the bare minumim ZFX/Z2/Z5/Z6 and a pad for Canadains .. would you believe .. and I am being optimistic .. $145 Soooooooooooooooo have pity on us when you don't see us leaning to Zaino ...


----------



## yum (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Jesstzn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jesstzn* »_
Looks nice .. I was just calculating what it would cost for the bare minumim ZFX/Z2/Z5/Z6 and a pad for Canadains .. would you believe .. and I am being optimistic .. $145 Soooooooooooooooo have pity on us when you don't see us leaning to Zaino ... 

yeah but u get the pad for FREE when u buy all that stuff so u can knock a few bucks off







besides, if you think of how long the finish lasts it evens itself out. i've gotten 4 cars (with multiple coats) worth out of my set so far and still have a lot more leftover. i'd hate to think that there's a price on your love for your baby.


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (yum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yum* »_
yeah but u get the pad for FREE when u buy all that stuff so u can knock a few bucks off







besides, if you think of how long the finish lasts it evens itself out. i've gotten 4 cars (with multiple coats) worth out of my set so far and still have a lot more leftover. i'd hate to think that there's a price on your love for your baby.









How does it hold up to resisting swirls and spiderwebbing? Sounds like you have had experience or are you dealing with a light colored car and don't see them? Speaking of lasting .. Has your applications made it through a winter or is the longivity based on product advertizing?


----------



## yum (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Jesstzn)*

I'm almost in the same boat as you, skeptical... But let me share my brief experience with Zaino. After grilling everyone online I could find about the longevity of the product, I decided to give it a shot. The first car I did was my friend's black '01 jetta. She went against all my begging and took it to the autowashes, dealer washes, "handwashes" and all that crud. Needless to say, she was left with a finish that looked like poo on a car that was only 1.5years old: swirls, scratches, dull finish. She couldn't believe that the paint looked like that after she "took such good care of it." So, it was my test car... hehe. She got a clean car, I got a guinea pig.







I did the full system from dawn-clay-zaino wash-Z5-Z6 repeat. I ended up with 3 coats of the Z5 swirl remover on there and 4 coats of the Z6. Finish was amazingly glossy, much more than my previous efforts with Zymol. You can read a book in the reflection. The swirls were greatly reduced. All the minor ones were imperceptible except for under direct sunlight at the appropriate angle. The car looked blacker and wet. Ah, but how did it hold up? It's been 4 months and the glossiness hasn't faded, water still beads quite nicely. I haven't washed it or touched it up with the Z6 since and it still looks great (she can't con me into doing it again). My only anger came from the fact that she parks downtown and got a ton of grit stuck on the paint from all the construction/sandblasting a week after. I told her, she's on her own







Her car gets garage cover.
Car #2 02 black mustang. Since it was new, we just did the dawn, straight into 2 coats of Z2 with coats of Z6 inbetween. I was amazed that the new car looked blacker and wetter with each application of Z6. Not to say that it was a dramatic difference, but enough for car geeks like me to notice. We were sweating like slaves that day so we stopped with 2 coats of Z2. He is still happy with it and it has maintained its glossy finish. Again, without any subsequent washing or weekly light detailing with the Z6. His car is out in the weather without a garage.
Car #3 old silver integra. Another car that was subject to all sorts of weather and abuse. It being silver it was tough to notice any imperfections in the paint until you got right up on it. Tons of paint from other cars banging into it, scratches, swirls, surface oxidation, slight rust, etc. I took my time with this one and totally cleaned the surface with the clay bar. Then, I slapped on 2 coats of Z5 and a Z2 topper with Z6 in between and not touched it since. Same results as above. Hidden swirls, water beading, great shine.
Car #4 '02 inidigo blue golf. This is my mom's ride and boy did she hook it up with some nice scratches and swirls. She decided to wash it one weekend I wasn't around with a giant scrubber brush! ARGH! I didn't know if I should erupt like Mt. St. Helens or start bawling. Well, last weekend I threw on 2 coats of the Z5 without any Z6 inbetween since I was really lazy, and I achieved a high level of shine/gloss, water beading was on par with my Zymol finish applied 2 weeks ago.
General impressions of Zaino. I think that the finish is smoother and has less friction than my car using HD cleanser and Zymol. I want to say that when freshly waxed, my Zymol beads up better but it is only slightly better. I do think that the Zaino finish does look a bit "flat" on black cars because they are so reflective but I think that this "flattening" is due to the fact that the reflection is so clear that your eyes focus on the sharp images and because wax results in a slightly "blurry" reflection your eyes are slightly out of focus and your eyes are "fooled" into seeing a depth effect. It is difficult to apply the thin coats onto light colored cars since it's tough to see. It's not any more work than Zymol, nor any less, IMO. It's nice that you can slop it onto any part of your car without worry of staining or difficulty of removal. Works great on plastic, glass and just about every non-porous surface I could find in my house (don't want to waste the extra). It's a pain to wash out the small mixer bottles used with the ZFX and a bigger pain to wash out the sponge. It's really nice that you can apply the Zaino in direct sunlight since you want it to dry/cure. This is probably the biggest perk. Cost? No more than I was spending for Zymol, since you won't have to keep buying clay bars, ZFX or Z5 all the time.
Final verdict: I'm so impressed with my own personal experience and if half of what other people say about it lasting is true, I'll be happy. So, next month I'm going to switch over to the Zaino system and see how well it holds up over the winter for my GTI. I'm not saying that Zaino is the perfect product, but for me the good outweighs the bad.
Hope this helps. Feel free to email me if you have any specific questions about it that I didn't cover in my long winded email...


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (yum)*

yum.. great reply ... sounds like a few cars were done but not a lot of washing after to see how it resists new swirling.. Swirling is usually in the sacrificial layer .. eg. the wax .. unless deep or there is no wax. Will be interesting to see how it holds over the winter. I think the optical reference you made was in comparison to carnubas .. I find the Glanz I am using shows the depth but unlike a lot of the polymers doesn't amplify the fine imperfections that black so nicely shows. I am extreemly happy with the paint purity and reflection I have now .. was only interested in the masking of the swirls that Z5 might accomplish but I'm not sure if I want to lay out that kind of money for the little gain .. As far as longivity during the summer .. not a concern here .. in the winter .. heck if washed and cared for properly you can get near any coating to bead all winter.. been there .. done it .. one coat of Meguires #26 in Oct .. beads in March. And we have real winter here .. snow/salt/chemicals the works


----------



## merlin (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (yum)*

Nice write up, Yum. I especially liked your take on the reflectiveness/depth issue.


----------



## yum (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (merlin)*

Thanks for the kind words. Yes, it's true, I sorta used my friend's cars to test out the product and then dumped em like a bad habit. Heh. Oh well, I think that they still got the better end of the deal. I am curious about how the follow up to the Zaino system will work: the weekly detail with the Z6 gloss enhancer and the Zaino wash, which is supposed to contain polish in itself to help maintain the look. I suppose that my earlier reasoning was to say that the finish held up well and still looked pretty good with minimal care afterwards. But you also have a good point about seeing how the finish holds up to successive washes, etc. The blue golf I see all the time so I'll be maintaining that car and will be able to witness the effects more closely. Hmmm... in fact, I think that next weekend, I'm going to do a Zaino vs. Zymol split hood showdown just to satisfy my curiousity. I figure I'm going to split my hood in three triangular sections like a pie and do: 1/3 Zaino, 1/3 Zymol and 1/3 Zaino with a Zymol coat over it to see if there is anything to waxing over a sealant. As far as the flat effect of Zaino, I'm not super worried about it for my car because it's matchstick red and it won't have the intense reflectiveness of a black finish.
I'm curious to know what method/products/$$$ you use Jesstzn to maintain the finish throughout winter. My Zymol never lasted me more than 3 months with garage storage. The thought of trying to use Zymol in the cold gives me the shivers (pun intended







) it's hard enough to remove the stuff when it's warm out. I need to hook up my garage with some shop lights and a heater, I guess.


_Modified by yum at 12:29 PM 8-8-2003_


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (yum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yum* »_
I'm curious to know what method/products/$$$ you use Jesstzn to maintain the finish throughout winter. My Zymol never lasted me more than 3 months with garage storage. 

What I do, and mine is a winter driver too, is because it is well detailed all summer I apply 2 coats of Meguires #26 wax in late fall. Mine is washed weekly regardless of weather every sunday morning. If its above 32F (0C) I do it at home . if below I go to the local spray car wash that is enclosed usually at 7 am. I use the first $1 spray cycle to get off every bit I can but I ONLY use the rinse.. no soap. I bring my own bucket c/w water and MY soap and mitt. I squirt a lil of the rinse water in it toi foam it up then I wash the complete car using a seperate mitt last for the Stock wheels. This takes like 4 min. I then put in another $1 and do a complete rinse and at the end a underbody wash. As most car washes have soft water I don't pay a lot of attention to drying . I mostly dry the windows. If it is early and still warm I will pull to the parking area and dry. Late winter .. I seldom dry it cuz of the amount of sand and road grime potenetially left around. If your using the car washes in winter their soaps are a little harsh and prolly what takes most waxes off.


----------



## yum (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Jesstzn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jesstzn* »_
I bring my own bucket c/w water and MY soap and mitt. I squirt a lil of the rinse water in it toi foam it up then I wash the complete car using a seperate mitt last for the Stock wheels. 


I'm a bit fuzzy on what you mean by "c/w water". If you mean that you bring your own water to use for the wash bucket, why is that?


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (yum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yum* »_
I'm a bit fuzzy on what you mean by "c/w water". If you mean that you bring your own water to use for the wash bucket, why is that?

Welll have you ever tried to fill a bucket with the spray wand .. water ends up everywhere but the bucket. I have a pail that has a tight fitting snap on lid and I put some of my own soap in it and fill 3/4 with very warm water. Then when I get to the spray wash I just squirt a lillt water in it from the wand to foam it up.


----------



## Tadd (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Jesstzn)*

bloomin' heck..145?
have mercy on your souls.


----------



## yum (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Jesstzn)*

good point. actually, i have never used one of those self car washes yet. i used to take it to the touch free at the mobil gas station by my house to get the salt sprayed off during the winter, but i'll try it out this winter. i'm sure it's gotta be better than the autowash. plus, good point about the harsher cleaners. i'm sure it's plenty more harsh since it's a touchfree. i guess i need to get me some waterproof gloves. i live in the chicago area so we get some pretty good winters too.


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (yum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yum* »_ i live in the chicago area so we get some pretty good winters too.

Winters are so bad here .. when I was younger we couldn't drive to school .. snow was too deep.. we used to have to ski 5 miles to school and it was up hill both ways.


----------



## jetta4life04 (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Jesstzn)*








::rolls the eyes::


----------



## merlin (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Jesstzn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jesstzn* »_
Winters are so bad here .. when I was younger we couldn't drive to school .. snow was too deep.. we used to have to ski 5 miles to school and it was up hill both ways.

:rimshot:


----------



## EuroDubbin (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Which wax is best? (merlin)*

I've always liked Meguiars Gold Class paste wax. It last longer then most IMHO that I've tried. But everyone has there own preference.


----------



## jetta4life04 (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (EuroDubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroDubbin* »_I've always liked Meguiars Gold Class paste wax. It last longer then most IMHO that I've tried. But everyone has there own preference.

wont last longer than a polymer based, but may last longer than most carnubas.


----------



## merlin (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (jetta4life04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta4life04* »_
wont last longer than a polymer based, but may last longer than most carnubas.

Actually, I think that the gold class paste wax is a synthetic polymer, just like the gold class liquid wax.


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (merlin)*

Review on Gold Class 
http://www.carreview.com/Car,C....aspx


----------



## jetta4life04 (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Jesstzn)*

oops. thot the paste was a carnuba =P


----------



## steez (Dec 2, 2000)

*Re: Which wax is best? (jetta4life04)*

which wax is best?
a synthetic one


----------



## sula89 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: Which wax is best? (steez)*

I just tried the Liquid Glass last week, looks very nice on a dark green car. Hope it would last long.


----------



## ImperialBlade (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Jesstzn)*

Jesstzn/everyone,
I have used the Zaino system on my cars before (Black Ford T-Bird and Black Nissan Maxima). I thought it was pretty good stuff, even considering the amount of time and effort that went going into that shine. Don't get me wrong Zaino is good stuff, but IMHO there are other products with lower pricepoints that can equal or better the shine and protection.
My next experiment on my Silverstone Passat is to use Klasse AIO (one or two coats) then top off with my Collinite No. 476s Super Double Coat for the armour on top of the shine, so to speak. Yes, I know that product is a unknown in these forums but I have been using it extensivly for the following reasons:
1) Ease of use - goes on like a dream and comes off without any of the white powdery residue.
2) Long lasting Protection - Around 6 months or more. I haven't pushed the envelope so this is a best guess. I live in Rochester, NY so I know all about Snow and nasty weather and this stuff comes through like a champ! Also, swirls seem to be at a minimum. When I get road going bug splats, I have noticed rainwater rinses them pretty much away. For the "left overs" any QD and MF works like a charm to clean up your ride.
3) Pricepoint - at around $13 USD for a 9 oz hard paste can (I have done 5 applications and barely put a dent in this can) it is a very appealing product.
For those interested the link is http://www.thebestwax.com click on the automotive section. FWIW I have used thier other product like the metal polish for the SS on my exhaust tips and it polishes them very nicely (not like anyone could see the stock exhaust tips, but at least I know there shiny!)








_Modified by ImperialBlade at 1:12 PM 8-22-2003_

_Modified by ImperialBlade at 1:13 PM 8-22-2003_


_Modified by ImperialBlade at 1:13 PM 8-22-2003_


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (WhiZa)*

Not to cloud things, but these are not all waxes. Some, such as Zaino and Klasse are polymer sealants, which have benefits and weaknesses when compared to Carnuba Waxes, such as Zymol and One Grand Blitz. Generally, people are from one school or the other.


----------



## ImperialBlade (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Ted K)*

Ted,
Very true. Polishes refine and smooth the surface (clearcoat) and remove swirls, scratches and oxidation. This is not the protective step. The wax (Carnuba, or No.476s for example) provide this protection. It is the last step of the detailing process when paint/finish care is being done.
The bottom line:
1) What are your needs/ what climate do you live in? People who live in the NorthEast want protection for salt and wintertime road gunk for example.
2) What "looks" best to you? Alot of this depends on preference and how the vehicle was prepared and then detailed. A poorly prepared/detailed vehicle will look like garbage no matter what polish/wax combo you use, so this is somewhat subjective. I believe for the purposes of this forum, the far majority of these vehicle are being properly taken care of.


_Modified by ImperialBlade at 2:15 PM 8-22-2003_


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (ImperialBlade)*

I have to laugh at this thread, many waxes/polymers named in it .. many claims .. the amazing thing is .. look up all these brand names .. they all claim to have the best shine, wettest look,longest protection ( up to a year but suggest you wax every 6 months) and guaranteed to beat everything in its class or your money back. Every one of these companies use the same marketing ploy and we jump right in with both feet. They know full well no one could be bothered to spend $8 in postage to send back a $10 can of wax for a refund even if you could prove it didn't meet the claims. And now detergent proof .. I think I'll grab a can that way I can not only use Dawn soap to wash my dishes but to wash my car as well .. I'd like to have someone wax their car with a"detergent proof" wax then come back after a few Dawn washings and say its as good as the day they applied it..


----------



## ImperialBlade (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Jesstzn)*

Sounds like someone just fell off the crabby train...
Anyways...Detergent proof doesn't necessarily mean just Dawn dish detergent, it referrs to any product used to wash the vehicle, like car wash shampoos, concentrates etc.

I am a bit confused as why anyone would want to wash thier car down on a weekly basis with Dawn anyways? That should only be done if your intending a polish and wax job.
As far as the claims, they are solid. Sorry to infringe upon your sacred belief that ONLY the products you use are the best.


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (ImperialBlade)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ImperialBlade* »_
Anyways...Detergent proof doesn't necessarily mean just Dawn dish detergent, it referrs to any product used to wash the vehicle, like car wash shampoos, concentrates etc.
As far as the claims, they are solid. Sorry to infringe upon your sacred belief that ONLY the products you use are the best.


Not the crabby train ... its the reality train, people not in the car washing/detailing know read these claims and believe them. There are thousands out there that do wash thier cars with anything they have under the sink and then wonder why the wax job they did last week only lasted 2 washings. So they see these claims and buy a bottle. Result .. same thing. I'm not saying only what I use is the best I am pointing out exagerated claims. I'm not questioning the longivity of the product, the shine of the product nor the durablity of the product in the normal automotive environment. Just pointing out that and I quote "Easy to apply and absolutely DETERGENT PROOF" and they stress "Detergent Proof". 
As far as thier claims being solid, like I say, give a can to my neighbor, who like a lot of neighbors, wash thier new car once or twice a month with a rag and dish wash soap.


----------



## NoahPress (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Jesstzn)*

Looks like Zaino gets the vote as the best wax. Aside from Zaino, what's the next best wax for light color vehicles that can be purchased easily in stores (seen Zaino appears to be available online only)? Anyone?


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (NoahPress)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoahPress* »_Looks like Zaino gets the vote as the best wax. Aside from Zaino, what's the next best wax for light color vehicles that can be purchased easily in stores (seen Zaino appears to be available online only)? Anyone?

Meguiars' #26 Yellow paste wax is very good and avaialble in most Auto stores. Its easy on and off and lasts really well on light cars.


----------



## ImperialBlade (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Jesstzn)*

This thread has gone from the sublime to the truly ridiculous...
First - It would be a safe assumption that if your reading these threads then your NOT washing your "with anything they have under the sink and then wonder why the wax job they did last week only lasted 2 washings." We are smart enough in this Forum to NOT do that. It is the group of people in this Forum that are asking the questions, NOT the dumbass next door that you described. 
Second - The choice of wax and or polish is derived from individual needs and circumstances. Some people live in harsh climates, others in moderate, some with dark colored cars and others with light. Also, some want to spend two days waxing and buffing their car and others don't want to or do not have that time to invest in their car. Additionally, economic restraints are a factor for some folks.
Third - Is the matter of personal preference, what you happen to like best for what ever your reasons. This pissing machismo contest of look at what my wax can do is laughable. How was the car prepared before the polishing and waxing? The best wax in the world (whatever you believe that to be) isn't worth a damn if you didn't prepare the car correctly.
Forth - Why is this debate over polishes and waxes some consuming with everyone, my god the way people talk about this is like you car is going to melt away into a pile of crap if you use a certain kind of wax that isn't sanction by the VwVortex community. The fact is, if you are conscious enough to know how to wax you doing more for your car than 80% of people out there. So damn, relax a bit everyone and stop being so neurotic about this crap.



_Modified by ImperialBlade at 1:08 PM 8-27-2003_


----------



## yum (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (ImperialBlade)*

BWHAHAHAHAHAH!
Amen... that brought a tear to my eye...


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (yum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yum* »_BWHAHAHAHAHAH!
Amen... that brought a tear to my eye...









Mine too


----------



## jetta4life04 (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Jesstzn)*








for imperial


----------



## ihaveavr6 (Jun 10, 2003)

do they sell zaino at pepboys? if not where could i buy some?


----------



## Tadd (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: (ihaveavr6)*

you must be freakin' kidding me.









Zaino 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ihaveavr6 (Jun 10, 2003)

so where could i buy some zaino wax?


----------



## ihaveavr6 (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (ihaveavr6)*

nevermind just noticed the link







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rubenl (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: (ihaveavr6)*

just tried "Eiznett" polish on my original "Tornado Pink" GLI... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Colovion (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (rubenl)*

I"m in disbelief how Zymol is THAT high!


----------



## sula89 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: (Colovion)*

what's wring about Zymol being that high? They make pretty nice wax, even though they are a bit pricy. What I'm suprised about is that Klasse is actually that far behind Zymol and Meguiars. Maybe it's the fact that they are hard to find unless you look online.


_Modified by sula89 at 10:05 PM 9-12-2003_


----------



## PowerHouseMike (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (WhiZa)*

Nu Finish what!!!!!!!hahaha


----------



## mk4u2nv817 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (DopeVR)*

basically all i have to say is Pictures tell the true story, i can tell a huge difference looking at P's MK4 with zanio and looking at some dude that waxed with maguires or so forth... ive used pretty much every product on the shelf, and professional product and for the money and effort zanio gives the best shine, if u dont think it will last long hit it up with a coat of mag 26 yellow just to make sure. it takes time and patience to get a kick ass wet look shine which basically means the person putting it on makes all the difference.....


----------



## ee-gti (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Which wax is best? (mk4u2nv817)*

Once again, Pinnacle Souveran.


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (mk4u2nv817)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4u2nv817* »_ive used pretty much every product on the shelf, and professional product and for the money and effort zanio gives the best shine, if u dont think it will last long hit it up with a coat of mag 26 yellow just to make sure. it takes time and patience to get a kick ass wet look shine which basically means the person putting it on makes all the difference.....

Try this on 1/2 the hood on a black car .. I did .. 3 days later I was still getting the haze as the 26 gased off and its more interesting what happens when you use a QD spray. You can watch it smear over to the non 26 side. And yes my application is correct, 70 deg ambient temp. in the shade , thin well applied coat and an hour drying time allowed. . I have used #26 for years.


----------



## ruking (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Jesstzn)*

Previously to using Zaino (before 1998, so I have been using Zaino for 5 yrs.) I had been using Meguair's products for app 12 years. So in fact, I have much more time and experience using Meguair's products. I usually ended with Meguair's #26 paste wax. On daily driver's the protection seemed to last max 1 to 1.5 mo. In addition ending with #26 the finish seems to be a dirt magnet. This in effect, encourages you to wash more often.
Having switched to Zaino, I usually can go up to 6 mo under the same conditions. In other words nothing has changed except the use of one product vs another. Also, I tend to wash far less, and the finish seems not to be such a strong dirt magnet as Meguairs. To extend even longer I use the CA car duster.
Having tried both systems, I basically am going back to Meguairs car wash (cheaper) and staying with the other Mequair's products such as #40 rubber cleaner and rejuvenator, again cheaper and seems to last almost as long as the similar Zaino product. 
The Zaino Z1, Z2, Z-5 and Z-6 detailer are simply awesome !!


_Modified by ruking at 7:22 PM 9-27-2003_


----------



## wolfier (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: Which wax is best?*

Went thru the Liquid Glass process 2 days ago (2 coats) for the underlying protection, and one coat of Z2 for shine. Looks great so far. I'll put a 2nd coat of Z2 in a few days to see if it can become better.
Keep you updated with my experiment. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Veegubble U (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: Which wax is best? (1a3trek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1a3trek* »_every 3 months: 
Griot's Paint Cleaning Clay with Speed Shine
Griot's Best of Show Wax (2 coats)
every 6 months: 
Griot's Paint Cleaning Clay with Speed Shine
Griot's Machine Polish 2 and 3
Griot's Best of Show Wax (2 coats)
You could say I'm kind of partial to Griot's Garage products.









When I get an orbital buffer, this will be my choice!


----------



## wolfier (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: Which wax is best? (wolfier)*

Report:
Result is very positive (2 layers of Z2 on top of 2 layers of LQ). LQ is for protection against bird turd, Z2 for shine and additional protection.
The shine is, well, like any other Zaino'd cars. Although I never thought a Blue Lagoon would have this kind of reflection - mirror-like, even at *Right Angle*!! (any dielectric surface would appear like a mirror at a near-parallel viewing angle) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Not posting pictures because Zaino pics are everywhere...
One last thing, it rained, and it beaded crazy - the water beads are way smaller than the one I see on waxes.
Let's see if it will last.


----------



## 1.8T-ZRyder (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (wolfier)*

I wonder if this post can be split...Although a shine that's a mile deep on a black car is nice, with winter coming and temps not permitting regular care, I think we should look at what works best against snow and road salt for the long term. Then what looks best for the times when you can spend a couple of hours achieving a show-like finish. Some probably say one product does all, but like others have said, the weather varies from place to place. It rains in NC more in one week that it does all year sometimes, and others see light snow while some see blizzards.
So, what's everyone using?
Winter/Snow w/road salt?
Spring/Rainy season?
Summer/Extreme temps?
Fall/Winter Prep?
Before everyone goes crazy, I have read this whole thing. I just think everyone went off in a wide variety of directions. Bottom line is some are enthusiasts and others just work for a living and want their car to look good for the week without breaking the bank.
By the way, how can you reduce the dust after waxing?


----------



## saciron (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (WhiZa)*

As quoted from Men's Health JULY/AUGUST 2003 Page 78 in top right hand corner.
WAX WORKS 
"Guru Reports recently tested 46 waxes and named P21S Carnuba Wax the best ($25.00 for a 6.2 ounce can; p21s.com for dealers). Turtle Waz's new Jet Wax is a decent lazy-man compromise. You apply it through a hose, but since you control the spray, it'll do a better job than a car wash."
I buy all my car detailing supplies from Proper Auto Care http://www.properautocare.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BORA 18T (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (saciron)*

kinda stupid question but what is the difference between a wax and polish? Does the wax protect better and last longer or what.?


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (BORA 18T)*

After reading thru th entire six pages of this thread







...........The jist of this to me is:
Prepare your paint with dawn and with proper technique >clay the car
use polish or a sealer
follow with wax


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (BORA 18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BORA 18T* »_kinda stupid question but what is the difference between a wax and polish? Does the wax protect better and last longer or what.?









Not stupid at all .. Polish is just that .. it is used to polish the surface and smooth it making it more reflective. A wax/Sealant gives protection and enhances the shine.


----------



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

i cant belive no one uses MALMS....


----------



## sula89 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: (mwwhonda)*

What is MALMS? 
The Liquid Glass I used on a toyota camry have became less smooth over the last few weeks since it started raining. However, it is still beading water very well. 
I have noticed two new waxes on the market, Rain-X and Prestone. Anybody tried them? Their packaging and price are very convincing, however, I have never used them and don't know of anybody using them. I usually use Klass and it's Glaze, and over it a few layers of Meguiars Gold Class.


----------



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

http://www.malms.com
this stuff is SERIOUS, best product i have ever used, seen, or come across.


----------



## golf914 (Apr 13, 2002)

*Re: Which wax is best? (WhiZa)*

i have two black 98 Golf, i just wash and wax today.
this is pic
ZAINO








Meguiars 








I like ZAINO
after one month









_Modified by golf914 at 2:06 PM 12-20-2003_


_Modified by golf914 at 11:53 PM 2-8-2004_


----------



## hoorado (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Which wax is best? (golf914)*

wow i must order some zaino


----------



## woodall1 (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (GTIce)*

HAs anyone ever used Auto Magic products. In my opinion they are superior to all cleaning products. Check them out at http://www.automagic.com, you can only order 16 oz trial sizes from them, but you can pick it up from a distributor in 1 gal, 5 gal and even some in 55 gal drums.


----------



## Ken93P-GLX (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Which wax is best? (woodall1)*

















Meguiers HI Tech yellow #26 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Trifecta (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (golf914)*

Golf914 says it all! I'm going with Zaino, of the many waxes I used on my dark paint/color Miata, Zaino did it for me. However, I use Meguiars HI Tech yellow #26 (which I am also happy with) for my light paint/color Golf (I didn't see much difference with Zaino and the Hi Tech yellow wax on light color cars, particularly silver ones).


----------



## golf914 (Apr 13, 2002)

*Re: Which wax is best? (DuBLover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DuBLover* »_ light paint/color Golf (I didn't see much difference with Zaino and the Hi Tech yellow wax on light color cars, particularly silver ones). 

agree


----------



## ruking (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (golf914)*

In terms of shine, Zaino is not much different that the #26 wax. The things that are different : 1. Zaino lasts close to 6-7 mo to #26 wax 1 month. 2. Zaino is far easier to put on and take off. 3. #26 wax all things being equal in garage parking, the #26 seems to need washing more than Zaino. 4. It is far easier to wash a Zaino treated finish.


_Modified by ruking at 4:04 PM 12-7-2003_


----------



## crunchy (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (ruking)*

by adding this post i am defeating the purpose, but im up on this soap box so here goes.
this thread needs to die
the argument is which wax is best, every one of us is an automobile enthusiast, so to take away all the fluff what we have is a ford vs chevy thing going on.
wax is a PROTECTANT. it doesn't really do anything but protect the surface of your paint. i don't care if you are using p21s, meguiares,klasse, turtle-friggin-wax whatever. the only thing that is gonna change is how you have to apply it,and how long it lasts until you have to do it again.
polish your car, wax your car, and keep it washed frequently. if you follow these steps and be a diligent auto enthusiast nobody will ever know that you used nu finish.


----------



## steez (Dec 2, 2000)

*Re: Which wax is best? (crunchy)*

I think the most important part of the cars shine is the paint prep








[edit] ill have to edit out my post because you know whats up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [edit]


_Modified by steez at 9:36 PM 12-22-2003_


----------



## Slow1.8 (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (steez)*

Turtle wax!


----------



## hotshotboy (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: Which wax is best? (WhiZa)*

Best of Show Wax by Griot's Garage is THEE best wax around, hands down. I first read about it in European Car Magazine and the editor recommended it. He was right. Now no other brand of products touch my car.


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Ken93P-GLX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ken93P-GLX* »_
















Meguiers HI Tech yellow #26 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

looks niceee http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## insanejanevw (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Slow1.8)*

turtle wax express... i'm lazy


----------



## ehaase (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Ken93P-GLX)*

Meguiars #7 applied with a soft velour towel, buffed with a soft cotton towel then I apply Meguiars #26 with a new dampened kitchen sponge and buff with a soft cotton towel.
Looks great and lasts.


----------



## iceguy (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (WhiZa)*

turtle wax all the way man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.infiniT (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best?*

Any input on how a coat or two of zymol would work over the zaino??
Yum?


----------



## sula89 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: Which wax is best? (1.infiniT)*

that is actually a very good idea, use the meguiars gold class, it will look fantastic.


----------



## yum (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (1.infiniT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.infiniT* »_Any input on how a coat or two of zymol would work over the zaino??
Yum?

----------------------
Sure, I’ll throw in my 2 cents. But first, I am in no way saying that I am an expert in detailing or chemistry. I am just putting forth my ideas from a logical standpoint, like in my previous post regarding the optical properties of wax and zaino and the reasons for the different finish results. Heck, I’m not even saying it’s fact but only my own conclusions drawn from the knowledge put out there on this board and my personal observations. If it counts for anything, I’m a professional Graphic Designer/Illustrator, so my job is dependent upon how I view the world. Ok, now that I have the disclaimer out of the way, allow me to think out loud...
Wax on top of Zaino: this is a topic that has been proposed many times in the past and I hope that I can add some insight into this already flooded topic.
Some will say that waxing over Zaino is a major no-no, especially since the people at Zaino tell you not to. Their claim is that you can layer the Zaino thus achieving that “deep look” without the need for waxing. The product is supposedly near optically perfect, so I will just say for those of us not putting their car under a microscope that it’s perfectly clear to the naked eye after each application. From my personal experience of applying Zaino to 5 different cars with various paint conditions in the span of a single summer (black ‘01 jetta, silver ‘97 integra, matchstick ‘01 GTI, indigo blue ‘02 golf, black ‘98 jetta) I can say with full certainty that multiple coats of Zaino made the cars more reflective/shiny (Note: I couldn’t tell any difference/improvements over 3 coats.) While the cars did NOT have the deep luster of wax that I achieved while using Zymol, they were much more reflective and glossy. The black cars were almost mirror like and looked very “wet”. 
If you haven’t read my previous thoughts some pages back I’ll paraphrase: 
Zaino is so optically perfect that it gives you a very clear and crisp reflective finish, giving your eye a sharp image to focus on. This is the reason why Zaino results in a very glossy but “FLAT” finish. Wax is not as transparant and it results in a slightly blurrier finish because of it’s optical properties. [Please note: I’m not saying wax doesn’t result in a shiny finish, just not as mirror like.] So the reflections that you see in your paint are in soft focus, thus tricking your eye into seeing more depth. Your eyes are then constantly trying to focus on this blurry reflection giving the illusion of depth. Sharp focus = glossy effect, soft focus=depth effect
I do not think that by layering the clear layers of Zaino will create an illusion of depth. I think that layering will improve the glossiness of the finish but it still results in a clear, crisp reflection. I also think that you will eventually hit a peak, where no matter how many more layers of Zaino you apply, it will not get any glossier. 
So, now you might be asking “Why would anyone want to wax on top of Zaino if they want a depth effect? Why not just wax alone?”
I think the advantage of waxing on top of the Zaino, would be to enhance the reflective properties of the paint, more so than wax over plain paint. This would result in a finish that is more luminescent and vibrant than wax alone. Logically, the more reflective the surface, the more light gets bounced back to your eye but since the wax gives you the soft focus, you still have the depth. So you get a brighter blurry reflection. (I don’t do this since the main reason I switched from Zymol to Zaino was for convenience, and I really don’t care about maintaining a show car finish anymore. I just want a clean and protected finish that lasts.) 
The only “downside”, if any, that I can think of with waxing on top of Zaino would be the extra time and effort it takes to apply the wax and stripping the old wax later on before applying new coats of Zaino. So basically, this is more work, but you get what you put in. No brainer.
There is NO RIGHT OR WRONG, just decide what sort of finish you like for YOURSELF (Do you prefer the super high gloss look Zaino or the deep rich look of a wax or some combination of both?) and then go with the route that is going to give you those results. Doing either will not harm your car, but doing anything half assed will make your ride look like ****e.
Some thoughts on which colors might benefit the most from either:
I think that the darker the color, from black to indigo blue, would benefit the most from the combination of the two. You probably won’t notice as much on lighter colors. I have a matchstick red GTI and I just go with straight Zaino since the red is not dark enough to offer a high contrast background to reflect images.
Other observations about Zaino & Zymol:
The Zymol beaded water much better than the Zaino in the first week, but the Zaino was more consistant for a longer period of time. Application of Zaino is hands down the easiest thing I’ve ever used. When you let the Zaino dry completely, it wipes off like dust. The Z6 gloss enhancer makes the car look darker and more wet between coats of the Z2 and Z5. The Z5 swirl reducer has been reformulated since I first started using it, making it much thinner and easier to use. It also does a fantastic job of reducing the appearance of swirls, almost to the point where you can barely see them in direct sunlight. Put a coat of Zaino on my rims and they are much cleaner and resist break dust and road grime, that made it well worth the extra effort. Works great on nonporous surfaces in the house too, especially faucets and mirrors. Since the Z5 is not as “optically perfect” as the Z2, I wonder if it’s possible to achieve a depth effect by adding “blurry” Z5 layers with “clear” Z2 layers. Probably not, since the Z5 is still pretty darn clear anyways. At any rate, I didn’t notice any difference between the 2 except that the Z5 is thicker. Sal Zaino wrote me in an email, that even Dawn won’t remove Zaino once it’s on the car, so does it ever need to be stripped off once it’s properites begin to degrade? hmmmm...
I welcome any insights or thoughts, after all, this is a forum for discussion.


----------



## 1.infiniT (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (yum)*

wow yum, you are the man. Thank you for all of your clear and detailed writing and experimentation. If not concise.








I was thinking that using zymol would be a good thing due to the essential oils contained in the product, thereby adding a good paint "conditioning". With only a dawn wash and polish and zaino, you arent' getting that conditioning replacement.
But the problem it seems, is that you obviously would not want to use zymol and then zaino, since the zaino is more of a sealant and needs a clean unwaxed surface to bind properly. That in turn leads to the problem of putting the zymol on over the zaino, since if the zaino is indeed like a sealant, I doubt the oils from zymol would penetrate through the zaino into the paint.
so I'm at a bit of a loss. I think they both provide something necessary. The zaino the shine and long lasting seal, the zymol the paint conditioning and the added benefit of a carnauba coat. Now how to get that synergistic effect.


----------



## yum (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (1.infiniT)*

zymol and conditioning your paint: i used to think this also but i've asked around for a while about this topic and my own conclusion is that this is just marketing b.s. i personally do not think that zymol (or any wax) can "reinvigorate" the paint. i think i read a few posts a while ago where some real paint experts discussed the properties of paint and its behavior over time, but my short term memory is kicking in and i can't recall what was said. but you are right that if you zymol on top of zaino, the wax will never penetrate to your paint.
but whatever the case may be, if you start out on a new car that you zaino from the start, you should be sealing in the supposed "moisture" that the paint is losing right? heh. at least that is what i'm thinking/hoping. i guess i'll find out in 10 years if i still have my baby gti. good luck on finding your perfect solution.
past experience with zymol - i have talked to guy that owns/works at motopersona out here in the chicagoland area and he also was the one that convinced me to start using zymol, fol all those same "conditioning" reasons. let me point out that he said that you should use microfiber towels to buff off the zymol AFTER IT HAS DRIED. he said that the instructions to wipe it off while still semi-wet is for the majority of people that will have trouble with removing it with normal towels. now he told me at that time, that he was personally in contact with the owner of zymol and that this is the way he details all his cars. he said to let it dry to get the full benefit of the wax. i tried this for a while and it seemed to work out much better. normal towels + dried zymol=nightmare. microfiber+dried zymol=easier removal. not to say it didn't require some elbow grease but if applied in thin enough layers, the zymol was a snap to remove with the m.f. towels. still not as easy as buffing zaino, which is like wiping dust off your car.


----------



## 1.infiniT (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (yum)*

Yeah you may be right about the conditioning. I may be a bit nieve on that one. I guess the only thing to do is to try it. In a previous post you said that you were going to perform a little test using the zymol over the zaino. Did you ever do that? And if so, what was the outcome?


----------



## yum (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (1.infiniT)*

i never did do the test of zymol on top of zaino because... well after doing so many cars that summer, my shoulder ached and i really couldn't bear the thought of having to strip the wax off of the hood and making more work for myself instead of just enjoying life.
incidentally, my cousin is a pretty big car fanatic and swears by the griot's garage wax system. zymol resulted in a nice finish but was too much work for me. and to think i have a giant bottle of the HD cleaner and a whole tub of wax i never opened just sitting in a crate next to my zaino products... anyone wanna buy some zymol?


----------



## golf914 (Apr 13, 2002)

*Re: Which wax is best? (WhiZa)*

After two month








LOL
























Still OK but is is *very cold*


----------



## SAPJetta (Feb 3, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (golf914)*

Don't know if it's been mentioned. For those Meguiars fans and anyone else who isn't, I just got my hands on this and it works fabulous. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hindenburg (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (ridgeline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ridgeline* »_Klasse All-in-one (every 6-8 Months)
topped off with Klasse Sealant Glaze (every 12 months)








not the greatest shot, but you get an idea. ill post a better one later.
as for klasse, i recommend it highly. very easy to apply, no dry time (only for the all-in-one) ... the sealant glaze works better the longer you leave it on. overall: only stuff ill use for now on for all my cars the rest of my life.

Very nice, I agree! I have a B4 Passat in Black Magic. Worked a miracle. SO easy to use!! Im going to put on a second coat tomorrow. 









-Nathan


_Modified by Hindenburg at 1:59 AM 2-18-2004_


----------



## zedeutschebanger (Jul 1, 2003)

I use #2 gravel


_Modified by zedeutschebanger at 4:00 PM 2-18-2004_


----------



## zedeutschebanger (Jul 1, 2003)

no seriously gold class


----------



## cbx (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: (zedeutschebanger)*

where can you get the Zaino stuff?


----------



## 20thAEGTI (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Which wax is best? (ridgeline)*

Ahhhhh!!! 20th de-badger!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
LoL


----------



## 20thAEGTI (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Which wax is best? (1.infiniT)*

You do not put anything over top of Zaino. You'd be making it worse and here's why. Zaino is much closer to being optically perfect than anything else on the market (over 99%). Putting a *wax* over a synthetic is like putting a chain-link fence over a glass door. Counterproductive.


----------



## merlin (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (20thAEGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20thAEGTI* »_You do not put anything over top of Zaino. You'd be making it worse and here's why. Zaino is much closer to being optically perfect than anything else on the market (over 99%). Putting a *wax* over a synthetic is like putting a chain-link fence over a glass door. Counterproductive.

Read Yum's post above. He does a good job explaining why you might want to cover Zaino with a wax. (Greyfax, is that you?)


----------



## Loshambo (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (merlin)*

*EARWAX* !!








or Groit's Garage wax with ear wax.
but anyway... it's a rather subjective thing, wax is.. perhaps we should shift focus to polishes.
In the spring, i use Griot's clay followed by Machine Polish
then whatever wax I can scrape out of my ear canal . Ba haa haaa-
WAX is only a protectant and only fills in the most minute of swirl marks. SO- Polishing is more important. As well as your method of washing the car - being careful not to drag dirt across the paint, rinse your wash mitt often, only use 100% cotton cloth with NO polyester or use microfiber to polish
I'll try Zaino next time I run out of product.


----------



## 550spyder2276 (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (nsmsam)*

Hands down, Meguiar's new NXT Tech wax will smoke anything on the market. Those of you who spend all that money on Zaino....the only reason you do it is because it is like drinking Micro Brewed Beer. Because you perceive it to be cool. Meguiar's gurantees Tech wax to be better than anything you have ever used or your money back. It won't hurt to try it.


----------



## simon97jetta (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Which wax is best? (ridgeline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ridgeline* »_Klasse All-in-one (every 6-8 Months)
topped off with Klasse Sealant Glaze (every 12 months)








not the greatest shot, but you get an idea. ill post a better one later.
as for klasse, i recommend it highly. very easy to apply, no dry time (only for the all-in-one) ... the sealant glaze works better the longer you leave it on. overall: only stuff ill use for now on for all my cars the rest of my life.

If i were you id be doing that 2-3 times as often, and always put the sealent glaze over the all in one, all i one provides no protection, its a polish at best.


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

*Re: Which wax is best? (WhiZa)*

I tried the off-the-shelf Zymol brand, which I found out was re-packaged Turtle Wax. Pain to apply and when dried for buffing produces way too much flakes. I got Zaino several months ago and has been hooked since. It was so easy to apply and buff. This is what a light color car looks like with about 4 coats of Z2 (been washed with Z7 and applied Z2 several times):








-BruinToo


----------



## 2000 VR6t (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Jetta_Wlfsbrg-2k1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta_Wlfsbrg-2k1* »_I am SOLD on Zaino. I drove 1 1/2 hours in the pouring rain last weekend to pick up the stuff myself (in Howell, NJ) and couldn't wait to try it. The stuff is amazing...

Where in Howell did you get it?


----------



## FLdude (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: Which wax is best? (2000 VR6t)*

I use Ibiz wax.. works great and easy to apply.
The best thing you can do is clay bar your car first.. everything works better when it goes onto a clean surface.


----------



## 6thCorrado (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Which wax is best? (DieselVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DieselVR6* »_Exactly what car care dictionary are you referencing?? Zaino is neither a polish or a wax it is an acrylic polymer sealant. Same with Klasse, Liquid Glass, Meguiar's Polymer Sealant. A polish is a product that contains chemical cleaners to dissolve grime, abrasives to smooth out edges and oils to condition the paint. The amount of abrasives dictates what type of polish it is. If it has a high amount of abrasives, it is a cutting polish aka cutting compound.
Zaino puts on a semi-permanent coating on the paintwork surface. This is the reason why you have such a high amount of gloss and have a cure time.
I tell you, after spending nearly 10 years in the paintshop and detailing industry, this thread is the most uninformative series of nonsense I have ever read. Go hang out at the local paintshop, call up BASF, other paint manufacturers and study up folks. 
You know the saying, "The more you know the less you know". Perfect example. My suggestion if you really want to know your stuff, take an ROP course in paint and body shop. You will learn real info not the myths and nonsense that run rampant on these boards.

I just came into this forum out of boredom and stumbled on this thread and was thinking the same things you stated


----------



## ee-gti (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Which wax is best? (ridgeline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ridgeline* »_Klasse All-in-one (every 6-8 Months)
topped off with Klasse Sealant Glaze (every 12 months)
as for klasse, i recommend it highly. very easy to apply, no dry time (only for the all-in-one) ... the sealant glaze works better the longer you leave it on. overall: only stuff ill use for now on for all my cars the rest of my life.

Klasse AIO and SG, topped with Pinnacle Souveran.


----------



## Godlike (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (ee-gti)*

Meguiars Gold Class


----------



## sula89 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: Which wax is best? (simon97jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *simon97jetta* »_
If i were you id be doing that 2-3 times as often, and always put the sealent glaze over the all in one, all i one provides no protection, its a polish at best.

It does provide lots of protection, try it yourself, read the package, read web sites.


----------



## sula89 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: Which wax is best? (sula89)*

wait, unless you use it in a low temperature, then it'll only clean the surface and yeah... .there won't be much protection


----------



## RNS (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Which wax is best? (sula89)*

I tried meguiars Tech Wax today...I wasn't impressed at all!!! Way too much hype. 
Cons:
*The paint did not feel smooth as when I use Zymol
* The paint does not shine as Zymol does....















I own a black car, and with all the talk about how it covers swirls, it didn't do much for me, nothing that Zymol can't do.
Pros:
*Total time, from wash to wax, ~2 Hrs. When I wax my car with Zymol it takes me about 3 Hrs. 
* Comes off easier than Zymol, you don't have to put a whole lot of arm strength for the wax to come off

Overall very dissappointed with Tech Wax. Too bad I lost my receipt, or else I would return it back to meguiars; since they have satisfaction guaranteed....


----------



## FujiTekniques (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Which wax is best? (RNS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RNS* »_I tried meguiars Tech Wax today...I wasn't impressed at all!!! Way too much hype. 
Cons:
*The paint did not feel smooth as when I use Zymol
* The paint does not shine as Zymol does....















I own a black car, and with all the talk about how it covers swirls, it didn't do much for me, nothing that Zymol can't do.
Pros:
*Total time, from wash to wax, ~2 Hrs. When I wax my car with Zymol it takes me about 3 Hrs. 
* Comes off easier than Zymol, you don't have to put a whole lot of arm strength for the wax to come off

Overall very dissappointed with Tech Wax. Too bad I lost my receipt, or else I would return it back to meguiars; since they have satisfaction guaranteed....

Wow, I was just about to throw up a topic about this. Sorry to hear about your dissapointment - it is pretty hyped up. And I have to say, I just watched a video about it on their website, and I did not think the results were all that impressive.
On that note, Eagle One (I don't know how good they are) just released NanoWax...also with a good deal of hype. I'd be curious to see how well it worked.


----------



## NEP (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: Which wax is best? (Godlike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Godlike* »_Meguiars Gold Class









I've never had results like this with Gold Class. How many Coats are applied? Machine or hand?


----------



## trls632003 (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Which wax is best? (WhiZa)*

none of them...ardex topaz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sula89 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: Which wax is best? (blackmagic3393)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackmagic3393* »_
I've never had results like this with Gold Class. How many Coats are applied? Machine or hand? 

I am not the person who did this car, but I can tell you, if you polish the car well, and then use a synthetic wax like Klasse, followed by a few layers of the Klasse Glaze, THEN, use the gold class, you'll get good results like that.


----------



## TigerII (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (sula89)*

Wax Shop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Every two weeks a new, fresh coat, goes on easy comes off even easier.


----------



## EBG 1.8T (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: Which wax is best? (TigerII)*

i don't think there will ever be a BEST WAX.. We are all going to have opinions on what is good, maybe you like the shine of 'x' wax, maybe i like the ease of application of 'y' wax and maybe someone else likes the protection of 'z' wax. 
Almost every product metioned in this thread is of high quality. Personally i like Black Fire products and use a Porter Cable to apply it. It works good for me. Is it the best? I don't know, it does well and i like it. I used to use Klasse products and i switched to Black Fire when i ran out of Klasse because it was easier to use and the protection is similar. Which one shines better? I don't know i don't have a spectrometer to measure the refelctive properties and i would be guessing if i make a choice. 
Pick a good product and go with it.


----------



## brandon002 (Mar 4, 2002)

*Re: Which wax is best? (WhiZa)*

I use 3M hand glaze and showcar wax.. I apply whenever a towel doesn't slide easily over the paint when dry and clean.


----------

